# IUI Girls TTC Part 173



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Ohhhh first to post  

Oh dear I can't remember whose at what stage now   

Nova so sorry to hear AF arrived   good luck for this cycle hun, really hope this is the one for you    this is my last IUI on NHS too before moving on to IVF so I know how your feeling.

Suzie wong I am hoping by now that your BFN has turned into a BFP for you   

Trip - Kisseybear is right, if your'e feeling down then all the more reason to stick around and get some support.  Clomid really does mess with your head hun, in total I've had 10 cycles of it now and it's an awful drug, big  to you and I hope you feel better really soon   

My memory is so rubbish I can't remember where everyone else is up to so I'll just say I'm thinking of you all and my fingers and toes are crossed for a bumber crop of BFP's!

Me - nothing to report, work is keeping me busy and so I've not had much time to think about this 2ww, almost half way there now   

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everone

Just a quickie from me today...

Button - I was told on my last cycle of IUI that I had mild polycystic ovaries and like you had never been told this before. Which clinic do you go to in Hertfordshire? Good luck with this cycle hun xxx

Scousemouse - Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes for this cycle.  

Nova & Suzie wong - So sorry to hear that it wasn't good news for you both. Sending you lots of   

Tiggy - Good luck for testing on Sunday. Don't forget AF pains don't necessarily mean a BFN. I was convinced that my last cycle hadn't worked because I had AF type pains for most of the last week of my 2ww. I've got everything crossed for you xx 

As for me I'm counting down the days until next Wednesday and trying to keep myself from going completely . I'm still going for my regular acupuncture treatments each week and find this is really helping to keep me relaxed.

Hello to everyone and welcome to Helen and Carole-Anne wishing you lots of luck for IUI. Sending each and everyone of you lots of 
       ​
Love from Tinks xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Emergency posting girls so its a selfish me post Im afraid:
Advice please I dont know what is happening!!

11dpo - started spotting. I tried not to get very excited but actually if Im honest with myself I was convinced that it was implantation spotting. I have never ever had any problems with my luteral phase it is always 14 days exactly! Didnt test.

12dpo - woke up and tested -ve. Severe cramping, then passed clots over about 5 hours. Then just very very dark brown blood. Cried my eyes out all day. Had hissy fit and made DH come home from work to calm me down. Had a full on snot crying episode!! Rang the clinic and arranged scan for Friday and to purchase drugs for next round of IUI, but they wanted me to take a month off and I said no so they had a meeting and came back and told me that I could go ahead. Anyway cried some more, bought 3 bottles of wine and drank all 3 with DH and smoked a ciggie!

13dpo - today! Sooooo hungover   Tested -ve this morning but bleeding has stopped. I mean completely gone!!! 

So HELP what is going on? 

Please I need someone elses opinion!!! I am meant to purchase my drugs today so what should I do!!!! I have tried to speak with my clinic but keep getting the answer phone so I am waiting for them to call me back. But the drug company may call me first so I need to make a decision as to whether this will turn into a BFP??
Your thoughts.....
Ba
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Have no idea Ba, but couldn't read and run, big   to you hun, really hope the clinic ring you back a.s.a.p.

Might be an idea to request a scan of some sorts just to put your mind at rest.

Thinking of you...

scousmeouse
xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quicky as I'm at work but wanted to answer Ba's question.

Ba - I've never had any problems with my luteal phase either but the first time I did the injectables AF showed up around day 10 or 11.  It was definitely very heavy and clotty and didn't last very long (3 days, I think).  I agree with scousemouse, maybe you should request a scan before you do anything else just to check that everything's OK.  My clinic normally do a scan before I start any drugs just to check that my womb lining is thin and my ovaries are quiet.

Take care and let us know how you get on.

Txx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks girls for your replies.
Well the drug company didnt get in touch with me after all so its looking like I wont get to do my next IUI until next cycle. I have been trying to get in touch with a nurse at the clinic all day and still havent heard from them. All round disaster. I will update you on what they say as soon as I hear from them! Scan booked for tomorrow!
Ba
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi ba,

 to your clinic for not getting back to you hun!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope all is well, will be thinking of you

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
davis-i dont know if this well help but here goes... ive had 3 goes of iui and every time my bleeding been diffrent the 1st one lots of clots etc and bleed allfall..... 2nd time bleed hardle at all and didnt bleed until day 33 which is not like me at all.... im always on before day 28 ....... then now im day 30 tested wed got neg and still havent come on..... so just been get drugs just incase it arrives ovre weekend..... its a nightmar babe to know what to do..... if the treatment not bad another hope scan goes ok .......x
welcome- to all new girls xxxxxx
karen- glad your ok xxxxx
  well as for me im finding it hard in fact im all over the place af still hasnt tuned up but got af pains today keep crying knowing this is my last iui dosnt help ... also i fall over on sat and hurt my back and its been giving me alot of jip since...... dh and my girl have been good but have found it hard my girl broke her heart when i told her it handed worked which was allfall i would give her the world but i cant give her a baby.................
THANKS everyone for being there .........
                    lots of luv suzie-wong xxxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi everyone

can't believe I'm back here (already).  I'm half way through the 2ww.  feeling hopeful -- as my signature says, we were lucky enough to get pg with our first IUI -- but nervous too: what if it doesn't work, or goes wrong again.  In other words I feel just the same as everyone else!  

Hope you're all doing ok, surviving the injections, the waiting and the disappointment.  We had a good cycle: 2 nice fat follies, 22mm and 20mm on day 15, so I triggered before getting my LH surge and the basting was last saturday.  Lining was also in good shape: 10.5 mm.  I was worried that it wasn't going to be thick enough but it's just right.  In fact, since having my ERPC the bad three-days-before-af brown spotting has completely cleared up.  Maybe a bit of minor endo stripped out?  Anyway, that all makes me hope that we'll be ok this time round.  No symptoms other than LOTS of cm continuing, and occasional ovarian-type twinges.

Quick question -- I started going to acupuncture/TCM last spring.  They are undoubtedly good doctors at the place I go to, but they press you really hard to buy lots of medicine and treatments.  They keep saying (judging by my tongue) that my body is in 'low condition' now and I mustn't try again for three more months: 6 months in total since the ERPC.  I haven't been buying the medicine  -- so expensive! plus it messes with the injections -- but I'm now thinking about packing the acupuncture in as well.  They just make me feel bad about myself.   Has anyone had a similar experience?

lots of hugs   to all of you out there feeling the strain...
xx Ange


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanx girls

Well obviously a BFN as a/f is well and truely here. I have had my scan and I have 2 cysts so they have cancelled this cycle.   My natural cycles are more like 6 or 7 weeks. They said I might be able to do another one this year but they close for Christmas so dont like to have tx close to that time. Another year slips by.... almost a decade of ttc. 

I have my DS and I cling to that and really cherish him, but if one more person tells me 'Im lucky' and 'should be grateful' then I will not be responsible for my actions!! There is nothing 'lucky' about IF and tx and recurrent m/c. I am grateful for my DS but still struggle with unfulfilled dreams and am learning the hard way about 'loss'. Sorry to moan I know when so many of you would do anything to be in my shoes, but it has got me thinking about why we have to carry our IF around like a dirty secret and we just dont get any sympathy from others. Is it because its something which happens to women? Is it because sex is commonplace? Or is it because the NHS has said that IF is not important than the general population just thinks that it isnt as well! Huh well you can tell Im blue...I dont know what I am doing, or when to give up on ttc?

Suzy-wong and Nova sorry for your BFN's girls. Speak when I am not so depressed
Ba
x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to see that so many of you are feeling so low.  Suzie Wong and Ba try and be strong, I know how hard it is.  Ba, I really hope that you are able to have another go before Christmas and AF turns up sooner rather than later.  Just because you two already have one child each doesn't mean to say that the pain isn't just as bad for you as it it for anyone trying to conceive their first.  I quite often have an overwhelming urge to smack people in the face who say to me that we have a good life and a lot of people are worse off than me.  I know that but when the one thing that you want more than anything else is eluding you someone saying that really doesn't help.     

Hi Ange - Good Luck with your 2ww.  Fingers crossed for another BFP for you, sounds like you are in pretty good condition to me, two great follies and nice thick lining.  I have acupuncture but haven't tried TCM.  Maybe you should try seeing an acupuncturist who does solely that.  Mine does do herbs too but not for infertility so it has never cropped up.  You go to see these people for them to give you advice and treatment for your problem.  It sounds to me that they are just trying to make money from you.  I would definitely go somewhere else for a second opinion.  

Tinks thanks for your comments on the mild polycystic ovaries.  They were talking about upping my dose of Menopur (I'm on 150 at the mo, which is what I was on last time) but thought that because of the cysts I might overstimulate.  I responded OK last time although did only end up with one follie as two stopped growing just before basting.  Hopefully I will respond OK this time too.  Had first injection tonight and it took me ages to stick the needle in.  Got frightened just at the last moment!  I am at University College Hospital in London. Not long til your scan now.

Tiggy - When do you test, I'm sure it is very soon.  Good Luck.      

Scousemouse  not long to go now.  Hope you are feeling OK.      

Lots of luck to everyone else.  Hope everyone has a nice weekend

Button xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped on to give Ba a big hug, sorry hun


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh Ba - I am so sorry sweetie   - try not to think too far ahead.  Take each day as it comes and build yourself stronger with lots of hugs from your DH and your DS.  Only when you are stronger can you see things a bit more clearly 

Kizzy - lots of     coming your way!

Amanda x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Ba - sorry to hear you're so down  

Well, it's all over for me.  AF has just showed up.  I'm disappointed, obviously, but it feels worse this time as this was my 3rd treatment.  Next step is IVF.  Need to sit down and talk to DH about when we'll do this, but it'll probably not be until the beginnng of next year.  In the meantime I'm not getting any younger.

Went to the Drs for blood tests as have been feeling crap.  Turns out my iron levels are slightly low.  Low iron can cause infertility so I'm gonna concentrate on getting my iron levels up and hope and pray that I get pg before I have to do IVF.

Good luck to everyone else

Take care 

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning all,

Ba hun - big   hun, I think that the majority of people don't understand how hard IF is and so don't know what to say.  I remember years ago my mum told me to pull my socks up and stop being so dramitic, if I don't have children I should consider myself lucky  .  It was only a few years later after she spoke to a friend of hers about it did she realise how unsupportive that actually sounded but at the time she was frustrated because she couldn't help me that she just said the first thing that cam into her head.  Now she just listens to me and passes me a box of tissues, makes me a cuppa and gives me a cuddle.  Keep your chin up hun, I know its hard but you WILL get through this as we all will.  Thinking of you and I wish I could come and give you a real life  

Kizzymouse - I'm sorry I've been a bit nosey and have been reading your IVF diary and I wish you all the luck in the world hun   

Ange15 - snap - I'm half way through 2ww too!  Good luck   

suzie-wong - , what does your clinic do if af is late, can they give you something to bring it on so you can get on with the next tx cycle?

karen - how are you hun?  I'm sure you have but have you felt the LO's move yet?

Button76 - How are the injections going hun?  hope they don't sting too much.  A friend of mine bought herself a box of the most expensive chocolates she could find and allowed herself one after every injection as a 'reward' to herself.  Good luck   

Kissybear - hope your well hun  

Tiggy - so sorry hun    I take Folic Acid with Iron and Calcium in them, get them from Home & Bargin, they are little bit more money than the noraml folic acid but might be worth it to increase your iron levels hun.  Treat yourself to something nice over the weekend hun.  (IVF next for me too - scarey)

A big   to anyone I've missed!

me - half way there now and due to pressures in work this last week has flown by, I know I'm going to be really busy next week too so hopefully that week will fly by too! 


scousemouse
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to Tiggy - I can honestly say that IVF is not a bad experience, yes it had stressy moments but it is very exciting and to have embies put back is amazing!!   You will be fine hun, really. good luck with wotever you decide  

Hi Scousemouse, good luck for test day hun   I think its great you are reading my diary!! thanks!! when I was an IUI girl IVF scared me and I said I would never do it - but here i am with two embies on board, which are both perfect grade 1's, never thought I'd get to this point! thanks for you well wishes.

BA, hope your feeling a bit better today hunny   

Good luck to all the IUI girls, sending you all baby dust


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
davis-what you put was so right ...... people say to me all the time your lucky to have 1 etc..... which we know that but these people nomal have a few children....... and dont understand....    
to all the girls who af turned up im so sorry    dont think any one of as have had much luck the last 3 ww lets hope are luck going to change..........BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL XXXXXX
  well af tuned up yestrday so have started my last go of iui today........if this doesnt work then i think we are going to call it a day just feel like my body had another and may be my dream not ment to come true.......the last few days have been so hard hope i feel stronger tmor.................
                    luv to you all suzie-wong xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ba- so sorry hun!!!!

Well i went for my scan on  Friday and the clinic now think that they might have been basting me too late..... So they have told me to use an ovulation kit to work out when i am "o". Not sure how i feel about it, one hand relieved that there might be a reason for me not getting my BFP and on the other hand, why diidn't they work that out during my other 2 proper IUI's and my "natural" one!!! Anyway, not to worry....

So on day 8 and no "o" they think due to my eggs growing quick that I might be "o" quite early....  

Anyway, not sure how i feel about this my last IUI i suppose with the others not working not feeling that optimist!! Think i am resigning self to IVF but then have to work out when.... New job starts in Jan and can't really have time off so do I wait till the summer hols... I know its not long away but its just another delay....  

But no, i will stop, this could be the one couldn't it!!! Yes i hear you all shout, so no more self pity and planning, instead i will focus and be pos!! Going to have a go at this Reiki thing this week who knows might work....

Good luck to all you great chicks out there and sending you lots of    

Nova


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nova: That's strange -- I always have to use the ovulation detection kits, and give myself the trigger when I get the LH surge.  Making sure you're basted accurately surely helps improve your chances?  I was told the prepared sperm only last about 24hours once they're um, inserted.  So they need to get in bang on the day you o.  I'd kick up a fuss if I were you!  

Suziewong, Ba and Tiggy-- so sorry for your disappointments.  The day you find out is always the worst: it does get better, gradually, from there, right?    Good luck to you in the next moves you take!

I'm hoping we won't have to go for IUI also.  I for one have an unreasonable fear of egg collection.  My HSG was so awful, if it was anything like that...  Is it?

So, the beginning of week 2.  DH is away next weekend, inconveniently, so I'll be facing the happiness or heartbreak on my own.  Good luck to scousemouse and Nova and anyone else out there waiting!  Let's have some good news to keep everyone fortified!!  


xx Ange


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi ange15,

You have the exact same fear as me re: egg collection but I have been assurred that you are sedated and remember nothing - really, really want to believe that

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ange, Egg Collection isnt awful at all, its lovely! Well the sedation is! You are all floaty and dreamy and you may even fall asleep, you dont know whats happening at all, its great! Its a bit sore afterwards, but can be controlled with pain killers and rest.

good luck girls, sending you positive thoughts for your IUI's to work then you wont need IVF ( but really its fine - exciting!)


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya all, its been a while since I have posted been having a break but now after a holiday and a long break for a few months I am back on the IUI again!!    

this time I am pleased to say they have placed me on a much quicker course of drugs and after just 2 weeks of injections I am basting on Monday    

Please please sent me lots of      as for us if this one does not work its the end of the road for us until we can afford IVF which most of you know we have to pay for privately and thats going to take a long time to save up for!!    

We have a lot riding on this 3rd and final treatment and it would be great for me to know that your all thinking of me!!

thanks 
Emma xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Good luck hon!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls,
nova-i know how you feel im on my 3rd go and i dont feel very optimist i feel realy weak god what we put are self thought...............
ange- goodluck hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
emma-we are in the same boat its my last go of iui and then its ivf which like you get no help.............. and i feel like i cant go thought ivf... as it worrys me so much...........xx
karen,davis, hope you are both ok xxxxxx
well started injec again last night and had a nightmar my injec has to go in a pen thing well it got stuck in my tummy so had to start again this has never happend before but today i do feel abit better like i can cope again
                          goodluck lets try and me         luv to you all suzie-wong xxxxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello ladies.  REALLY NEED YOUR HELP 

How are you all?  Sorry to have been AWOL for yonks, and now here I am back, still  and posting an entirely me, me, me message...

I am in a complete tizz.  Dunno if you remember but I started my first round of Clomid last month and then the cycle was abandoned and no IUI due to a simple cyst on one of my ovaries... well, me and DH kept up the BMS of course, just in case, I had a bit of spotting about a week after I should have ovulated and AF should have arrived yesterday... she didn't and I tested today... BFP!!!      

BUT what the heck does it mean??  I'm so confused - totally hoping and praying it's true but I have to be honest with myself - I think it's just the cyst.    Apparently some cysts secrete hCG and so can give false positives... anyone had any experience of this.  

Sorry it's all about me but PLEASE help if you have any advice or experience to share.  I'll be calling the clinic in the morning and hope they can see me right away to tell me what's going on...      

Take care poppets.          

T x


----------



## Nicnak (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all I'm new here i,ve been reading through this all night and it's answered a million questions for me i've got my first appointment at Glasgow royal on the 19th October.

sending u all positive thoughts
xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Nicnak - welcome!  Good luck with your appointment

Tripitaka - oh my god, you must be so excited/scared.  The cyst I had collapsed within a week or 2 of it being spotted, so hopefully your cyst has done the same and you've got a real bfp.  I think you've done the right thing to get in touch with your clinic.  Hopefully they'll be able to scan you and/or give you a blood test to find out what's going on.  I've got everything crossed for you and hope it's good news.        

Txx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Girls thanks for your kind words, the good thing about this site is that you can cry and everyone understands and doesnt feel the need to try and make sense of it all because we all understand that you cant!

Button - thanks, good luck with this cycle. I hope that you produce a couple of follies this cycle without over stimulation. I am considering changing clinic to Uni London as they have one of the highest success rates for IVF with the ARGC. Could you please let me know what you think about them - time to start tx, costs etc - either on here or by pm. I would really appreciate it as ARGC would make me have immunology testing because of my m/c's and thats around £4000 ontop of tx. I dont feel that my clinic handled my last IUI tx very well - they made me wait 1.5hours after appointment time for basting, lost my file twice, didnt order drugs on time and took 24 hours to call me back.

Kizzymouse - thanks for coming on to check on me. I am reading your diary and hope that Sony & Cher are hanging in there  I agree about EC, I absolutely loved the drugs. When they said that I would have a metalic taste it was amazing how it was just like metal. DH said that I was going on about it and sounded really out of it. All I can say is that if that is what hard drugs are like then I can see why people take them - wonderful 

Scousemouse - love the chocolate idea except I have PCOS so everyday is a struggle to keep within my weight range. Its day one of diet today and I have bought some Hoodia from Holland & Barrett - Im sure its a huge waste of money but will see. I have one cycle to lose weight that I put on with tx in the last 3 months.

Tripitaka - OMG!!!! Thats amazing. Have you tested again? It does happen I know because its happened to me before. My cyst made me bleed early, but I do know that they produce their own hormones so maybe could give a false BFP. But I had OHSS with IVF and was told that it is often associated with a BFP because the ovaries produce hormones to take over control of the pregnancy and that stimulates cysts. My gut instinct is that you have a genuine BFP. Please let me know how news is today as Im so excited for you!!!!

Nicnak - hmmm nice and spicy!  My favourites - can you tell its day one of diet, Im already thinking about junk food  Welcome and good luck.

Suzy-wong - can I ask, are you doing this for your DD. I couldnt quite work out your post. Hats off to you if you are, its such as incredible thing to do. I really hope that this cycle works. I just dont understand why they dont work, egg and sperm surely equals emby? Its got me stumped!

Emma - I really hope that this tx works for you. Have you considered a zero % credit card for IVF? I know it sounds silly but that is what we did and we luckily got a BFP so the costs just seemed so insigificant after that. But regardless just remember that someone has to be in that 10% so why not you! 

Nova - when are they giving you your trigger shots - just out of interest? My last follie grew 7 mm in 2 days so threw my clinic (and me) last time. I understand exactly what you mean about planning etc, I dont just feel it, I know for a fact that my life is on hold while I ttc. The problem is its been years and years!

Ange - I didnt feel a thing with my IUI basting, but didnt like the speculum (sp??) insertion - not that it hurt, it was just kinda shocking. I did have spotting for 3 days afterwards though. Its not nice being on your own when you get a BFN so its just gonna have to be a BFP 

Well I am still down but better. I rang a friend and cried down the phone to her last week then went round for a dinner party on the weekend. Whilst everyone was drunk (except me)she proceeded to tell me to stop feeling 'sorry for myself' and to 'be grateful for what Ive got' and that she was 'getting sick of hearing me complain when I had so much'. I have vowed to never tell another soul except for you girls how I feel as I cant believe the backlash that I am getting. And from people closest to me. I would have thought that it was OK to cry when you get a BFN after tx. If nothing else I would give her a hug if she lost £1000 and was crying! 
I think that what is swinging it is that I have been going through IF for 9 years and I think people feel that I should give up. What they dont understand is that giving up comes with its own set of issues as well. And Im not sure Im ready to face up to those either. Like they say 'laugh and the world laughs with you, cry and you cry alone'

Anyway, I am on metformin again so maybe, just maybe I will have a short normal cycle this month and can be back onto IUI soon.
Ba
x


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Tripitaka - I understand if you don't want to get your hopes up but OMG!!!!! let us know what happens!!! I'm crossing my fingers for you big time....

Emma GOOD LUCK today, and third time lucky for this tx...

Ba I can't _believe_ how rude your friend was. People are so insensitive and selfish. They really have no idea what this does to you, mind body and soul. I hope you'll tell her to buck up and pull herself together next time she complains about anything.

well it's 9dpo and I for one don't feel the least bit pregnant. am working from home today which gives me ample opportunity to squeeze my boobs: not sore. check my cm: not very. Was very weepy on sat, it's the stress of hoping. and then the stress of being stressed: will that lower my chances etc... This week is really going to drag. Hope none of the rest of you are losing your mind and turning into self-groping knicker checkers like me.

xx Ange


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi there.
Im from Donegal and someone on the NI borad told me to check out this thread which is great cos I have just started started IUI in Origin.  This is my story...........

Three years ago I went on a specturlar holiday to Oz. The holiday of a lifetime and I was going to come back Preggers. Cos thats what we women do....A year later after several ramdom visits to my GP for some rather made up symptoms I finally told him why I was really there. Three months of normal blood tests was followed by 8 months of Clomid. Its not till after I was off Clomid that I realised I was like a very big, puffy, crazy banshee while taking it  . Darling Hubby was too nice to mention this at the time.....and probably a little afraid. My collegues however were not.

Anyway I was now onto my second GP in the surgery cos the first was ignoring me and keeping me on the stuff for longer than i wanted (He also neglected routine blood tests like follical, FSH etc). So GP No.2 asked me to try Clomid and Glucophage which like a true warrior I did. Hey, Im desperate!! After two weeks of continuous vomiting and diharrorea I gave in and went back(was dragged by hubby) to the surgery and was referred to Dr M from Origin. After various mishaps including lost referrals, period coming on the wrong day for the scan -(you want it to come on a particular day it wont, you dont want it to come it will) I had the Histlepinglegramel thing(I cant spell it any better that I can pronounce it). I got the all clear and then had three rounds of OI (much preferred these drugs) with nothing doing  . Hubby then had a sperm test and the results were more than positive ...he could impregnate half the county. 

So have been taking 75 ui of injections daily since last tuesday and I am due for my second scan (you know the hammer head instrument) again tomorrow. Will they be able to tell me then when we come back for the insemination?? Is it sore. Should I take a few days of work and lie up thinking positively after.....Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

To all you girls whose stories I have been reading, best of luck

Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi me again

Just incase it makes a dfference and so that anyone might be able to help me with my previous questions I will be taking the HCG injection for ovulation.  Would appreciate any advice. 
. Dunno bout you ladies but the Gonal F injections have turned my head to mush.
Thanks for listening to me, its so good to know that people really understand
Nonnie


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi ya, 
          Myself and my DH are having a cycle of iui at the end of the month. We are going for our plan and chat on fri(12 oct) and then depending on my af we should be having a base line scan around about the 22nd oct.
    At the moment i am nervous, but excited at the same time . I just want it to be over with, i'm no good at being patient, god knows how i'll cope with my 2ww!  
  

                            see ya xx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Nonnie

I read somewhere that your follicles grow about 1mm a day.  When I went in on a Monday my lead follicle was 15mm, and by Friday it was 22mm and another at 20mm (that was on 50iu of Puregon).  They'll normally expect your LH surge when you're at 20mm or so; and if that means you'd need to be inseminated when they're closed (e.g. on a Sunday) they will tell you to take the trigger on the Friday and inseminate you on the Saturday: it's usually 24hrs after the trigger.  

I've asked my dr a couple of times and he says that the drugs don't make your cycle shorter -- you'll usually ovulate when you would normally -- though my medicated cycles have been more like 28 days than 20-31 days as usual.  

And the IUI isn't bad at all.  The first one I had he had trouble getting into my cervix, had to use an embryo transfer kit, which meant lots of poking around; the second one was very quick and over before I knew it.  (My cervix apparently turns backwards a bit.)  Both times it felt a bit peculiar and unpleasant at moments, but not painful -- sort of that icky feeling of having a smear, but not much worse than that.  I didn't cramp either.  You could probably go back to work the same day.

good luck!

xx Ange


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Nonnie - I'm an old girl from this thread and just wanted to stick my oar in!  Ange is right - its more uncomfortable than painful - nothing to worry about though.  You can go back to work after - but if you can get the day off, I would - I'll bet you won't want to go in after and its nice to go home and put your feet up (sofa, film, chocolate).  Also, I read somewhere that if you can stay laying down for 10 minutes after the basting, it improves your chance of conceiving (worked for me!!).

Good luck with everything and good luck everyone else!  

Tripitaka - I have everything crossed for you!!!

GT


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Ba - As far as fertility clinics go, we are pretty happy with UCH.  Everyone seems very friendly and although my only experience is a quick in and out I have always felt positive when I come out.  I have been able to start each cycle straight away and have been able to get in for scans easily.  Obviously not sure if there is any difference for IVF but I don't think so.  We paid just over £1000 for IUI last month and that includes all scans, basting and my drugs.  Obviously it may be slightly more or less than this depending on what drug regime you are on.  Pretty standard cost I think.  I am not sure about the exact cost of IVF, but I think it is somewhere between £2.5 to £3K with drugs on top.  A friend of a friend had IVF there a few months ago and got pregnant first time.  She obviously rates it very highly.  We also looked at The Lister which also has pretty good success rates but we decided on UCH because it is convenient for both of us travelling from home and work.  I think that you just have to feel comfortable with where you are going.  I know that we obviously all look at success rates because it is only natural but I think that there are other factors that you have to think about too.  Your clinic doesn't seem to be too on the ball and I think taking 24 hours to call you back is pretty poor considering that 24 hrs doing this could be a crucial time.

Tripitaka - Really hope this is good news for you.  Isn't it strange how BFP's sometimes come when you are least expecting it!  Fingers crossed that the clinic can confirm good news.

Hi Nonnie - Good luck with your cycle.  The clinic will be able to see how your follies and your lining are growing and should be able to give you some kind of indication of when your basting may be.  Most clinics say you can carry on as normal afterwards.  I didn't take any time off last time but I will take a day off after this one.  Not sure how much difference it makes but at least try to take it easy afterwards, no weight lifting or housework - well that's going to be my excuse anyway!

Hi to everyone else.  Happy stabbing, basting and waiting to you all.

Button xxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello my dearies,

After my blood test this morning we've FINALLY had confirmation from the clinic - DH and I have indeed scored a BFP!!  
      

We cannot believe it at all.     The cyst concern is apparently just for post-menopausal women with malignant cysts which doesn't apply to me at all... pheeee-ew!  Go back Weds for another blood test to make sure hCG has gone up again.

I'd stay and chat more but I've got a horrible headache from all the excitement, and my right eye keeps spontaneously twicthing so I'm off to put me feet up.

Thank you all for your support and concern.  And good luck to everyone for lots more BFPs and soon too - you all deserve it so much.

  

T xx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

to you tripitaka and your DH of course!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Amanda x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Well done Tripitaka.  Congratulations.  I'm so happy for you.   

And from a selfish point of view, it's very reassuring to see a fellow unexplained girl get a natural BFP.  It makes me feel like there's hope for me too!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on your  Tripitaka, am so pleased for you hun!!!!! Have a healthy happy pregnancy!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls...

Don't mean to hijack ur board but just popped over from the ttc au natural board with a quick question!   
What is the likelyhood of going n for iui without having to try clomid ect for 6 months first I have no problem ovulating as far as i can tell, always have +opk and ov pains each month, My other half is finally biting the bullet and going for a sa test so that we can be referred to the fertility clinic   It's taken a while for him to understand that as scary as it is things just won't move on till he does this! 
Sooooo to get to the pont was just wondering whether it would most likely be iui or some other tx for us?? All my bloods came back fine.....
Now that i read that back it does seem like a big question to ask...... but maybe if u explained how u came to have iui, like what u had b4 this it may give me a better pic of the sort of stuff to come?!?!

Thanks ladies, and again really sorry to barge in but really would love to hear from u all  

                                                      Cheers hunny buns
                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

hi samonthemoon,

Before we were offered IUI, I had an HSG (dye thing were they check your tubes are clear), and my DH had to do a SA, then 8 months of clomid before we were referred.
Personally I think its best to have all the tests done first, that way they can tailor your treatment to your specific needs.

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Tripitaka way to go!!!!  Amazing news!! Congratulations!!!!  You must be over the moon.     

Sam -- I had all the same tests, HSG, pelvic scan, bloods, ovulate fine, DH's SA was good (60million).  I'm 33 now and he's 42 (we were a year younger then).  And my consultant put me straight onto 50iu Puregon injections and IUI;  no Clomid.  I guess every place is different, but this is at the Homerton in London -- where they also only charge £300 per IUI and you get three free goes on the NHS.  It may all happen in a portacabin but they're pretty good, in my experience.  Good luck!

xx Ange


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls... thanks for ur replys   
Scousemouse~ Why did u have clomid? Was it for not ov? Sorry... i must sound soooooo nieve!!! I'm up for whatever tests they offer us as like u say i want to get the right tx  

Ange~ I'm not sure what puregon is??  £300 hey!! Thats good to know as it's easily do-able!! £ free go's on the nhs too hey... thats good to know  

So did both ur tests all come back o.k? Sorry i'm such a nosey little begger!!!   Just kinda trying to gather as much info as possible ect, oh and how were the sa results?? 

Once again big thanx girls                        Sam xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

hi again samonthemoon  

most of my tests came back ok, except for my bloods, I had high prolactin levels and that was stopping me from ov.  I now take daily meds to keep prolactin levels down to normal but even then out of 3 cycles I only ov'd once - hence clomid.  I've just done my 2nd IUI + clomid, next IVF as recent bloods showed high FSH, so they want to get me started with IVF a.s.a.p. as if FSH levels get too high even IVF won't work.

good luck!

Scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

everyone

Just a quick one from me today as work is a bit manic!!

Tripitaka - Way to go girl  . I'm so pleased for you and au natural too . Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. Let us all know how you get on xxx

Ange - Sorry for the late reply to your post about acupuncture but I wanted to let you know my experience as I've found it really beneficial. I discussed acupuncture with my fertility consultant before deciding to go for it and he said that he thinks it is good to have alongside tx but advised me not to take any of the Chinese herbs/medicines that some of them tell you to use. I found a really lovely acupuncturist close to where I live and at no point did she suggest that i should use any of the herbs/medicines. My occupants has given me so much support and advice over the last couple of months and I do believe that having the acupuncture helped us to get a BFP. I'm so sorry to hear that you've had a bad experience maybe you should find a different person to see before giving it up completely xxx

Well only one more day until my scan and I'm sooooo nervous, excited and scared. I'm just hoping and praying that everything will be okay 

A big  to everyone, hope you're all well.

Lots of love Tinks xxx

         ​


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Samonthemoon - like the other girls mentioned you will need to have tests before starting IUI. We had to, even though we had done them many, many times before. They included SA, HSG, Bloods including HIV/Hep B&C for both of us. We also had to sign consent forms. I had one IUI because we wanted it first time round, but after about 18cycles of clomid the clinic wanted us to move straight to IVF and skip IUI. Second time round because I had conceived naturally I was refused IVF and put back on clomid for 6 months and now have to do 3 IUI cycles before moving on to IVF. It really does depend on the results of your tests. When we first got DH SA results we were told we could only have ICSI and no other tx. As the SA results changed over time, so to did the treatment protocol. Get your DH on lots of vits they really work. My DH went from 2 million to 20 million in 3 months with vits and lifestyle change.
Good luck
Ba
x


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

THANKS ladies for your well wishes and understanding.  I still can't believe it and can't work out how the heck it happened with apparently no ovulation cos of the cyst and no IUI!?  If I could offer any words of advice or 'something we did that worked' I would but all I can say is it's nothing short of a miracle! 

Keeping everything crossed for you all and praying there are LOTS more BFPs here before we know it.      


T xx

PS Hi Sam.  I think you can probs see from my info at the bottom what happened with us.  Had blood tests, ovulation tests, HSG and DH had SA - all came back okay.  Doc suggested IUI with Clomid as a sensible first step forward. At that point we didn't necessarily need Clomid for anything other than to help control the process for timing purposes.  It all went Pete Tong anyway with my cyst found on CD11 and the cycle was abandoned... and then we went and got a BFP almost all by ourselves (maybe the Clomid was the key after all?).  I live in USA now so I don't have any knowledge really of what the UK system is, and it sounds like it varies from place to place too.  Sorry not to be much help - I really hope you make good progress ttc.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh girls.... how helpful are you lot!!!    Here comes me hijacking ur thread and ur all soooo nice and reply!! 
Trip~ CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY!!! Love hearing such a positive story, loads of luck  for the next 8 months hunny   

Davis~ i have put dh on wellman   so keeping everything crossed that his sa will be good.... for us as well as for his own sanity!  

                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Well I had the second scan today and the big basting is on Thursday!! Came a bit quick. I think me lead buoyo is 18mm. Doesnt sound while big but I have been talking to it and encouraging them to get bigger(Think I've lost the plot)!! . I think I will go into hibernation then for the 2ww.

*Tigger, Button, Ange * thanks for the advice. I have booked the day off work and plan to return home to bed armed with the remote, a good book and a rather large box of roses . DH thinks I might be a bit sore and I havent put him off his notion(Well, we deserve a little TLC). There was a discussin bout acupunture. Think I've had enough of needles and was thinking of trying reflexology. Anyone had it??

SamontheMoon. I had Clomid first from GP, then HSG, then Ovulation Induction with scans and injections, Finally Dh had sa. Unexplained fertility but Ithink you need to go through all to see what is the next best step. I also found that even on the clomid that my cycle always shortened and regulated a bit.

Tripitaka. Its weird being so genuinely happy for someone I dont really know but   . You must be over the moon and it gives us newbies great hope. So here is wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Good luck everyone else. Will let you know how the first (and hopefully last) basting went. That is the funniest term ever. The girls at work offered to do it half price on the desk with the turkey baster..................

Nonnie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nonnie, I love the idear of u talking to ur follies!   May even try it myself  I started reflexology at the beggining of my last cycle which finished 2 days ago when af showed up  I have found it very relaxing and even though i didn't get my BFP straight away i am going to carry on with it and prob book dp in to!   Stranglly looking forward to havng all the tests ect done, if just to get some better answers.... my cycles are 34 days with ov around cd20/21 so i guess clomid could be usefull

Sam xxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I have just started my first medicated IUI and was wondering what meds everyone here takes? I have been given Clomid to take on days 2-6 of cycle (5 days) and Gonal F (150 iu) on days 5,7 and 9 ( 3 days). I am worried this will make more than 2 follies cause clinic will abandon cycle if i grow mre than 2. So just wondering what everyone else is taking?

Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
                   i had a post moved to here yesterday, so i thaught i would give you my story so far, i hope you don't mind! 
    I live in kent with my dh, and a mad old jack russell dog. I have pcos, which i have known about since my early 20s. We have been ttc for about 2 years now. We have had lots of tests and thankfully my dh's came back fine. My cysts have cleared up   i just have hormone issues! 
   Our consultant has said we should have iui first, and then go on to ivf if we need to(hopefully we won't). We are going to the clinic on fri for a chat and plan, and then hopefully start with treatment on my nxt af. This sounds good in theory, but i'm sure my af will wreck it for us..... they allways do don't they!
    So at the moment i'm a mixture of nerves/excited/ happy/sad.. the list is endless did anyone else feel like that before they began treatment?
            One last thing i'm taking metformin at the moment, should i carry on with it whilst having treatment do you think, i'd hate to jeopadise this cycle.
                         
                                thanx for reading xxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone


Trip- so pleased for you hun!!!!!        

Super super super news!!!!!!  

hello to all the new ladies, and welcome to the best group of peeps on the web!!

Well went for my scan today, as i used my o kit and i am surging... so all is go for tomorrow... basting again... I had to have a blood test as well today to see what is going on in this little old bod of mine!! Not good with blood so had to have a coffee with 3 sugars before driving back to work...

So off to be basted tomorrow at 10...  DH is going his bit at half 8 but has to go back to work for an important meeting so am basting on my own... but feeling very pos about it all so not worried.  Will bring my U2 cd for company...

having the day off as a sick day so intending to come back get into bed with my book, some nice juice and of course choc and relax......

Good luck to you all.......          

NovaXXx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been mulling over recent events with me and thought I'd post this somewhat random message about 'Ah-Jiao Honey Red Dates'...  

OK, call me crazy (I'm gettin' used to it!  ) but last month DH and I went to investigate a little Chinese supermarket that has just opened in town... the old lady in there ushered me straight to the abovementioned red dates muttering summat about them being good for women... didn't catch the rest.  She was a bit scary so we bought them and scarpered - weird that she did that given our situation ttc - we didn't know her and obv hadn't said anything to her about our 'stuff'.  

Well, turns out those dates are 1) quite yummy and 2) were eaten by moi the month we happened to get our BFP!  Yeah - so that's where the crazy bit comes in!    I'm sure it's entirely unrelated but I thought I'd mention it to you gals in case there's summat in it and that Ah-Jiao Honey Red Dates are something that might tickle your fancy.  I haven't looked up any info online or anything - maybe I'll do that next...

Sleep tight hunnies!    
T xxx


----------



## Baygirl (May 29, 2007)

Hi nova, 
              just wanted to say, i hope all went ok today with your basting.

                        fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Tripitaka - interersting stuff about the Ah-Jiao Honey Red Dates, might keep an eye out and see if I can hold of some - you never know  .  Hope you are well, are they giving you an early scan?

Nova - Hope basting went well yesterday and you are resting up  , good luck hun

sadler1 - good luck with you 1st IUI, hope it works for you and there's no need for IVF  

pleaseletitbeourturn - Hi, I took clomid for both my IUI's but no trigger shot, had to rely on OPK's to time my basting  , I was supposed to take it on days 2-6 but for different reasons both my IUI's I took it on days 3-7.  Good luck!

Nonnie - hope you cycle is progressing well and I think you're basting today?  Hope it all goes smoothly for you , take it easy for the next few days.  Good luck!

Tinks06 - hope your scan went well hun and all is as it should be, thinking of you....

Kissybear - hope you are well hun  

Karen - How are you?  Haven't seen you around for a few days, hope everything is ok, hope your taking things easy!

Davis - hope you are ok hun and feeling better now big  

A big   to ♥samonthemoon♥, Ange15, Tiggy, Button76, and anyone else I've missed (there are so many of us now its hard to keep up  

Me - Well I'm 99.9% sure that AF is one her way to my house, yesterday and today I've had those little niggly cramps I usually get that warns of AF's arrival, , not due to test until Saturday but I doubt I'll get to test, think it'll be like last time and the witch will arrive before I can test.  As you can see I'm not hopeful at all!  Looks like its time to bring out the IVF big guns.  Was really hoping it wouldn't come to that.  Can't organise my IVF appointment until AF arrives so I guess i'm playing the waiting game.

Good luck to all those on 2ww, due for basting, having scans etc etc

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey everyone

How are you all holding up?  Scousemouse, you and me both.  I'm due to test on Saturday too but don't have much confidence: no symptoms to spot, other than that I'm pretty knackered/vacant (typical) and hungry (typical) and still have lots of cm (um, not completely untypical).  I didn't get any other symptoms other than sore boobs until a week after I got my last BFP though; of course that ended in a mc but my hcg levels were normal through week 8, which is what gives you the symptoms right, so it's still possible!

As you can see I've been mulling all this over a little too much.

Stay positive everyone and let's hope there's good news for all of us saturday testers!  And for those of you on the 2ww, try not to lose your minds!

xx Ange


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Scousemouse and Anje, just want to wish you both the very best o luck for Saturday. Fingers crossed you test and get that BFP we all deserve.

Also, thanks scousemouse for your reply to my post.

Good luck all


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for testing saturday scouse mouse

Ba, how are you now love?   hopefully feeling more  

i feel completely normal!!! ( well depends how you define "normal"!!!)


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

I am back trying IUI privately with Puregon...

My AF is due in 2 weeks and if it works again first time I would be so happy! 

So, I am reading all and trying to get to know you all. 

Carrie


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all doing OK.

Good Luck to you Saturday testers Scousemouse & Ange15.  I so wish we didn't have to do the 2ww.  It would be so much easier if we could find out straight away wouldn't it?!

Tripitaka - Massive congratulations to you.  That must have been quite a shock for you both.  Like Tiggy you have given me hope that it may one day work on its own when you are least expecting it.  Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Tinks - Hope you are OK and the scan went OK yesterday.  Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.

I had a scan today and only have one follie which is 17mm.  I had two on Tuesday but one has stopped growing.  Just wanted to ask your advice.  I know that I only need one but I can make one on my own.  The reason I am doing Super Ovulated IUI is to make more than one and so increase my chances.  Has anyone else had 'only 1' and wondered why they were taking all of these nasty drugs?  I am going back tomorrow for another scan and they are probably going to give me the trigger injection then with basting on Saturday.  I will ask them maybe about doing it without any meds next time (apart from progesterone for 2ww) and see what they say.  Would like to know if any of you have been in a similar situation.

Good Luck everyone.

Button xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks ​
    Lots of fingers and toes crossed for this week-end!    
Scousemouse ~ I will be thinking of you hun! Chin up and never say never!      

Button~ Its best for you to speak to your clinic however a question you should also ask yourself is would you have received 1 follicle without hormone tablets? Fingers crossed for scan hun and hope you get all your questions answered!   

Spooks~ Sent you some special bubbles for your journey. Glad you have plucked the courage - we won't be able to stop you now I'm sure! The ladies here are brilliant and all very supportive.   

 Caz Nox 

Hi KizzyMouse~ glad you feel normal 

 pleaseletitbeourturn~ I was given 6 months on clomid and then no medications for my 3 goes of IUI - all BFN's.

 Ange15 

 sadler1 

Hi Tripikita~     I think I will try those 'Ah-Jiao Honey Red Dates'!!!

Hi Nova~ Hope you feel better real soon!

 ♥samonthemoon♥ 

 Nonnie 

Well ladies, sorry to bring a damper to the board but I feel real down and feel like abondoning the remaining IUI cycles. It feels like I have been doing this for years! I never thought I would want children so desperately that the only thing I could think about was having a baby - if only they could see me now! 

I pray ever night I get to read another BFP on this board - so ladies, my chin might be down but keeps your way high cause it could be you next!

   

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hey everyone -- xx

button, I only had one follicle on my first IUI and got a BFP.  my dr said that the hormones can help women who don't produce fully mature eggs to do so -- so it's still worth giving it a go.  good luck!!

xx ange


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello my darlins!  

First things first, Kissy Bear, hun - I'm so sad you're so sad.      I'll PM you in a tic...  

Since my last posting THANKS for the congrats and well wishes samonthemoon, Nonnie, Nova, Ange, Tinks, Button, Kissy B... anyone else I missed (sorry - sooo many msgs on here!)

Scousemouse - how you doing flower?  Hope AF is keeping away and you make it to test day and get some good news.    

Button - goodluck for the next few days.     I can't help with you rqs soz, but the clinic should be bale to answer 'em in the next day or so.

Hi Ba, Tinks, Kizzy mouse, Carrie, Spooks, Sadler, pleaseletitbeourturn and anyone else I missed.  Hope you're all doing okay.

 and   to you all.
T x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls 

Trip~ Hope everything is going well hunny 

Kissybear~ Big hugs hunny  I'm sorry ur feeling down, think we all have these times and u will come out of it the other side... i recentlly had mine and to be honest when i came out of it i was stronger than b4 and looking forwards instead of looking back at all the crappy BFN as every month /cycle ect is a new fresh start 

Scousemouse & ange~  for saturday girls  for you both   

Button~ Sorry ur feeling a bit let down by the one follie hunny, Keeping everything crossed that u have more today hun, and if it's just the one then maybe it's the very best one which will do the job which is why there's no need for anymore 

Spooks~ Good luck with ur next iui hun, think i'd prob be secretlly one of those overly PMA it's gonna work first time people too.... but u have to be or we'd all go into these things thinking the worst and that's just no good for our POSITIVE THINKING PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA      

Sorry if i've missed anyone.... you lot can sure chat!!!  
Loads of [fly]                       [/fly]
PMA dances for you all 

Sam xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well I have been away licking my wounds so to speak. But I am back now and I am determined to use this month off to lose weight! Its exercise and diet time so that I will be a slimmer me for the next cycle and therefore stand a better chance of getting a BFP.

Button - its funny that you should mention only one follie. I had injectables and had only one follie. I openly said 'why pay £250 for drugs to produce one follie, when I can pay £8 for clomid and produce one follie, I want you to increase my drugs'. There responce was that 1 follie was better than over stimulation and a cancelled cycle. But I am in complete agreement with you, so let me know how you get on.

Nova - hope basting went well and that you are feeling really +ve and ready for a BFP. Good luck  

Kizzymouse - oh thanks hun for checking up on me   time to look after yourself now and keep up the positive visualisation

Kizzybear -   hang in there hun, we all have days (and then some more days) when we feel exactly the same as you. I want to cancel the rest of my IUI as well and just go straight for IVF. I am not sure whether I should just change clinics or try to get them to change their minds but by the time I get an appointment etc I may as well have done the last 2 IUI cycles so really its just about if I can cope with the expense and emotional drain of seeing BFN again. But what we need to remember is that it may actually work. I try to remember Karen Appleton who had really given up all hope and now she has triplets. So why should the same happen to you.  

Spooks - welcome, welcome... come along and moan, cry, scream, laugh with us. I would have laughed everytime I wrote your name if you had kept Gonadatrophin. And we could have made up all sorts of fun nicknames. You are joining a very interesting community here, we have olympic athlets and loads of thong wearers (not me Im a Bridget Jones kinda girl - well more like skinny Bridgets   )
P.S. you will always be 'nads' to me now  

Carrie - welcome as well. And please say your not a thong girl cause I need more company   Oh the 2ww. Hope your sanity stays with you in the last week. Remember to come on here for your dips into lunacy as it saves your family from being in the firing line   Good luck  

Ange - good luck, not long now till test date. Its a good sign if a/f hasnt arrived so fingers crossed for you  

Must go Accountant has just arrived
Ba
x


----------



## totheMax (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope I'm getting this in the right place!

Hi everyone. I've been popping in and out for a while, knowing that I'm going to have to introduce myself at some point soon! I've felt so much better each and every time I've read posts on the board, it's made me feel that I am soooo not alone in this rollercoaster journey. So thank you all so much for the support and encouragement you give, it spreads right up to the edges.

I am currently ever so slightly   on day 10 of stims on medicated IUI. (Gonapepetyl 12/09, Menopur 225iu 4/10 3 days, 112.5iu for 2 days, 75iu for 2 days, now 37.5) Follies decided they were going to respond like crazy (even though day 2 FSH indicated I'd need masses of stimulation) so that's why the many changes. Have tracking scan booked for tomorrow, hoping that the biggies will have grown and the others dropped off! (as of yesterday I had 7 or 8 between 12 & 14mm plus others below 10)

Even though I've been through this all before and with the best possible outcome I still feel that, after my 5 year break, it's all new! We're seeing the same consultant, all the staff at the clinic are the same but the drugs are slightly different. My loving family and friends are quite sure that I've gone mad (they're not wrong) and I just can't stop them being excited for me and am I'm only just realising that when we went through this before we just didn't talk about it - my life saver was the internet and posting on boards like this (I don't know if FF was around then - I didn't use it, sorry). It seems so mean to say it but no matter what they say, my incredibly fertile friends and family just don't get it and end up being incredibly tactless. I wish I'd kept a lid on it and not told anyone what was happening, just me and DH going it alone - so much easier.

Nehoo, would love to join you ladies already on the rollercoaster.

Max x x x


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in and say hi to everyone, so many new faces......We are going to go again in Nov/dec so I'll be back with you soon.

Good luck to all

Love ZP x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kissy Bear - Sorry to hear that you are feeling so down Honey.  Everyone on here knows exactly what you are feeling.  I used to think that I didn't want kids and I actually said it out loud to quite a few people.  How times have changed.  I would cut off my right arm to have one now!!  Hope that you start to feel better soon.  I was a basket case last weekend and I cried like mad for hours on Sunday.  It definitely did me some good to let it all out.     

Ba - welcome back.  Glad that you are feeling more focused and positive.  Glad I am not the only one who has these feeling of just getting 1 follie.  If IUI doesn't work this time round I will ask them about the drugs and going au naturel.

Ange15 - Thanks for your comments re the drugs and egg maturation.  Makes me think that  all that stabbing has been worthwhile after all.  Good Luck for tomorrow.  Cheer us all up with a BFP PLEASE!  

Scousemouse - Good Luck for you too tomorrow Honey.  We want some BFP's.  

Hi Max - welcome to the board.  Hope we can keep you kind of sane.  We all seem to have friends/family who are able to pop kids out like shelling peas.  Not fair is it.  It's not so bad if they are sensitive to your feelings (which I have to say most of mine are) but some people are just never going to understand what it's like as they have had it so easy.

Hi to everyone else - Spooks - great name, although I did laugh at Gonadotrophin - very funny.  When is Spook back on the TV, I love that programme, well actually nice looking blonde Spook, can't remember his name...

I'm off for basting at 11 tomorrow.  My follie had grown from 17mm on Thursday to 22mm today.  Lining good so just hope that the swimmers are good!!    

Have a nice weekend everyone.

Button xxxx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

morning ladies.

well, I woke up this morning, 14 dp iui, with a still-elevated temp and no AF, so... I think we're in business!!!    Haven't got a test in the house (the only way to avoid testing early ) but it's looking good!!!!!!  DH made me promise not to test till he comes back from his weekend away tomorrow, but I don't know if I can keep that promise -- anyway I feel I might already know the answer. 

good luck button for your IUI today.  and lots of love to everyone out there...

xx Ange


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

well basting went well and feeling good.  I am hoping because we used my natural surge instead of the HGC that the timing will be spot on and something might be happening inside me.....

this is my last iui and tried not to think about what to do afterwards.. trying to be pos.  I have even booked a reiki session next Tuesday to keep my pos vibes up during this bloody 2ww!!!  Have no symptons but never do... apart from my boobs keep falling out of my bra yesterday    but this could be A. too small a bra  B. moving around too much  C. wishful thinking      

anyway have my nephews for the wkend so wont be back till monday...

Button - good luck    

Ange - keep strong and try not to test!!

ZP - nice to hear from you again XXX

tothemax - welcome xxx

Ba- spooks starts again on Tuesday.... I know the spook you mean Adam......  mmmmm.... mmmmmm

SAm - what a brilliant dance!!! not seen a better one!!!

Trip - keep smiling sweetie, i would if  i was you     

Kissy - i know how you feel the tx gets you down and you think why not me but it has to be our time soon.....      

Spooks - welcome   

Scousemouse - good luck hun!!!!!     

Well off to tidy before the monsters arrive!!!

Nova


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

I got a          

Can't believe it and I'm sure it'll be a few days before it sinks in properly, have spent all morning crying.  Was so convinced AF was coming, even took paracetamol for the cramps on Thursday night.  Didn't want to test this morning but my DH talked me into it and to both our suprises it was that long awaited .  After 11 long, long years I've got my 1st ever .  

Please, please, please be a sticky one!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Scousemouse - big, big congratulations.  All that worrying about IVF and now you don't need it.  You are keeping all of dreams alive.  Wishing you lots of love and luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy.     

Ange - Good Luck for whenever you test.  Hopefully it will be a double whammy for the IUI girls.  Hope so.

I have just been basted.  Was told sperm OK but not great so guess we just have to wait and see.  The longest two weeks of my life...

Have a good weekend everyone.

Button xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

So happy for you Scousemouse xx


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Scousemouse -- congratulations!!!  that's great news!!

and guess what -- me too!!!!  I broke down and tested this afternoon.  BFP!!!!     I was sure that I was, as it's been 14 days since the IUI and I'm never later than that...  and my friend ClearBlue has just confirmed!  We did it!

     

trying not to worry about what comes next -- I have a feeling it will work out this time.  I hope hope hope so.

good luck to all you waiters out there!    

xx Ange


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats to you too Ange!!!


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Many many congats to kizzymouse & Ange, that is excellent news. Best wishes for the next 8 months! You must be over the moon.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Scousemouse hun not me KIZZYMOUSE though I hope to be joining them soon


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

oops, soo sorry, meant t say scousemouse not kizzymouse. I will say congrats to you kizzymouse soon though   My apologies for now


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

sorry kizzy, was typing my apologies but you just beat me to it!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

no worries hun xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

What is everyones secret? Can any of you successful ladies give me some tips on how to achieve a BFP too? Did you take vits/supplement whilst doing IUI? Did you rest or go about day to day things as normal? Did you avoid any certain foods except for caffein and chocolate? Any tips would be appreciated. I have my 11 day scan on Monday and am praying everything will be ok.

Thanks and congrats again. Good luck to everyone on the 2WW.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for your scan chick, personally I think its down to nature whether iui or ivf work but we can give it a helping hand by cutting out certain things like alcohol, nicotine, caffiene etc.

My iui clinic always told me stress was the main factor in whether you conceive or not - as bad chemicals rush around your body when you are stressed affecting every function.

But hey what do I know!! I've never had a bfp!!

Good luck


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks kizzymouse for your reply. 

I have my fingers crossed that you get a BFP in 5 days time. Sending you lots of


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks hun good luck for your cycle too!!     

Can I ask why you've went from ICSI to IUI? Tell me to bog off if I'm being nosey!!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

pleaseletitbeourturn, I didn't do anything different except I've been so stressed out in work these last two weeks that I didn't really think about my 2ww much apart from when I got AF cramps and though it was all over. I've been taking folic acid for many many years so no change there.

Ange15       so pleased for you (and me)

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Scousemouse and Ange - WAY TO GO LADIES!!!

            

That's such wonderful news and I'm SOOOOOO thrilled for you both. That makes it a hat trick I guess.

Oooo - rugby's started - have to go watch England whip FRance's derrier!!

More later you wonderful wonderful bunch.

   to everyone, whether you have your BFP or are still waiting and hoping.
T xxx

PS my hCG was up to 1300 on Friday!!    Scan at 6 weeks next.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Scousemouse and Angie - Congrats    
Brill news. I read your 2ww diary earlier scousemouse and it gave us a real boost, I know you have a much longer history of trying  and you so deserved it.  I am on 2ww from 2nd DIUI and hoping number 2 is good for us too!  We are so hoping it works this time.  Having a hard day today as we are missing a family get together because both of my younger sisters are pregnant and I just can't handle it so your news really helped to give me some positive thoughts. 
Take care of yourself and enjoy your 9 months both of you. 
Here's to many more  
Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, I've just found the board and wanted to say hello.  I'm 42, single and finally decided to take the plunge and make an appt at LWC earlier this month.  I'm part way thru various tests - had hycosy last week and am still waiting for results of blood tests etc.  All being well if I get the ok on tests by CD1 (at end of October), I will start my first IUI then.  I've definitely got a lot to learn from you ladies and it'll be great to share all that    positive energy here!  Anyone else just starting out and/or single so DIUI?  Would love to say hello.  Wishing everyone lots of baby dust and a good weekend.  Incidentally did anyone else have period type bleeding after hycosy?  I've had two days now and tho not worried would like to know its normal! Felix xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS SCOUSEMOUSE AND ANGE!!!!!!!! That fills me with hope girlies  Wishing u both a happy and healthy 8 months 
          

Sam xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

Ange and Scousemouse Congratulations. Happy and Healthy pregnancy to you both. You deserve it    

Well I got basted on Thursday and finding this whole 2ww tooooooooo looooooong. So I thought I'd log on today to see what is up and ye have filled me with hope. Basting was ok felt a bit cramy since , not sure that this is a good thing. Have been passing the time crying-firstly at the double bill finale of brothers and sisters and then have started reaing my sisters keeper by Julie Piochet. dvery good but very sad. not a goog idea for someone in my positioni.e. hormonal. So now I think Im gonna cry today again.

As you cab see Samonthemoon I do crazier things than speak to my follicles, I have no started talking to my womb.

So come on the rest of you girls, lets make it a successful run, Positive thinking. Kissy bear keep the chin up lady. Know how you feel honey 
Nova thinking of you also on 2ww


Hello to everyone else and good luck. Thanks for keeping me company on the journey

Nonnie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Spooks
The programme is fab!! You ought to watch. 
Your post made me laugh  

You can't send bubbles until you have been on for a while or posted so many messages, not sure of details, just remember that I couldn't inititally. The pics should appear above where you type the message - there are more if you click on the more symbol - just click one when your cursor is in your message and it should appear. 

I couldn't have clomid this time as we didn't have time to get prescription - our clinic is 2 hours away - my understanding on the clomid is that it only helps the ovulation - possibly leading to 2 follicles, I don't think (hope!) it affects the success of it actually working.  I still have the pregnyl jab after the insemination and am on aspirin this time to thicken lining.  I am just feeling grotty as have bit of cold and am so tired - part of me hopes this is my body trying to make baby - but more likely is have cold and can't take pills!
I think, if I had a choice I woudl have medicated another time just to increase follicles - potential double chance then. 

Take care, best of luck with your next treatment. 
Tiny


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi spooks - sounds like we share a profession - we tried to get some "goes" in over summer holidays but timing didn't allow -we weren't quite that far on so both attempts have been in term time which has added to stress in one way but keeps your mind of it on the other side.  Last time I am sure my AF started on Friday, between lessons but managed to keep it together until got home then blubbed lots, even though wasn't full AF,just knew. 

I don't know why we seem on such limited and simple drugs?? Weird. If it works I don't care!  All I had for my first go was small dose clomid and pregnyl jab - nothing else.  If/when (?, don't want to tempt fate) we go again I will ask. 

My period was totally normal, I had read horror stories on here and was dreading it but it was fine - maybe the limited drugs I was on had an effect? 

Anyway off for warm bath- had been avoiding baths but others said as long as not hot OK, just fancy a quick chill out, then hypno CD then bed! Just need to get through to half term now! Roll on Friday. 

Good luck to any with imminent tests.      
Night 
Tiny


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

hi everyone

pleaseletitbeourturn asked what we did differently to get the BFP this time -- and there really is nothing, other than that like scousemouse I was deeply stressed out!  work was very difficult.  and I wouldn't recommend that as a ttc method  .  I think we're lucky in that maybe whatever was preventing us from getting pg was minor, antisperm antibodies or something (I'm 'unexplained'), so the IUI was enough to boost us.  good luck to you! 

and to everyone who's in the middle of this strange process.  I think the medicated cycles are best, by the way.  apparently clomid can thin the lining, which is not good: that's why I was put directly on a medicated cycle, with a small amount of Puregon (50iu) every day from day 3-11.  like I said before, my dr said it can help women whose eggs don't fully mature.

still no symptoms, and trying not to get anxious.  really hoping this is the one for us.
        

xx Ange


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Can I join you? I had my first IUI on 12th Oct 10.45am so I guess I am on my 2WW. IUI went fine, just uncomfortable. I had Pregnyl on 10th Oct 10pm. Feeling slightly negative and emotional maybe because my 2 follicles were only 14.7mm and 11.2mm (I did take extra Menupor so hopefully they got bigger) and my fertility nurse said my hubby's sperm was second fastest whatever that means.  
Congratulations to all BFP, really gives us all hope! And good luck everyone who's testing soon.        

Andi


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am starting to get excited again. 

I have a good feeling about my next one. 

My AF is due around 24th Oct....anyone wanna be a buddy? 

I have decidded to work through this one, my last IVF I had 6 weeks off had perfect embies but didn't work, so I am just to bite the bullet and work through it! I did it when I got my first BFP from IUI. 
I am also going to be on Puregon, first time I was on 50, then on my last IUI I started on 50 then upped it to 75! 

How much puregon is everyone else on? 

Time is just dragging! 

Carrie


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your reply Ange, i am so pleased for you re your BFP. 

Interesting what you say about clomid thining your lining. I am on medicated IUI and they gave me clomid for 5 days then gonal f (150iu) for 3 days. I had my scan today (day 11) and they said my lining was a bit thin (5mm) but it should thicken in a few days?! Now i am worried it wont be thick enough. Also, they couldnt find my left ovary. I have 3 follies on right ovary that are 12mm & 13mm and 3 that are 8mm so i am concentrating on growing the 3 large ones. I thought they would be bigger than that at this stage though. I have to go back for a scan on Wednesday (which will be day 13). At this rate i will ovulate before i take trigger injection. If i take trigger injection which if i remember means i will ovulate 36 hours later, this will be after i would have ovulated whithout the trigger injection. If i take the trigger, will that stop me ovulating myself? Oh, i am in a tizz worrying about that now! Apologies to everyone that reads this nonsense. Sorry. Any advice would be appreciated though


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, havent been on here the last few days havent felt that well......
SCOUSEMOUSE AND ANGE- WELL DONE GIRLS..... OVER THE MOON FOR YOU 2 REALY GIVES US ALL HOPE XXXXXXXX
KAREN- HOW YOU DOING AND YOUR 3 XXX
BUTTON-GOOD LUCK WITH THE 2WW I FIND THIS THE WORST BIT X
ANDI- WELCOME THE GIRLS ON HERE ARE GREAT .......
DAVIS- HOW ARE YOU HUN XX
TINY- I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT FAMILY PARTYS YESTERDAY MY GODSON WAS 2 AND MY SISTER IN LAW WAS THERE WHOS 5 MONTHS PREG TELLING PEOPLE IT ONLY TOOK ONCE XXX LIFE SO HARD XXXX
WELL I WENT FOR SCAN TODAY AND ITS MY LAST IUI SO I KNOW WHAT YOU GIRLS ARE GOING THOUGH AS BEEN THERE X WELL GOT 3 FOLLIES ONE AT 23 ONE AT 18 AND ONE AT17 SO BLASTING ON THURS  PLEASE SEND ME SAME POSIT   AS REALY CANT FACE IVF 
                   GOODLUCK EVERYBODY 
                             SUZIE-WONG XXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pleaseletitbeourturn
Don't know if this helps but we were really worried this attempt as the lab at our clinic was shut over days when I expected to get surge (we just test on ovul tests).  Day 10 scan has 5.2mm lining - I had been taking baby aspirin to try and ensure thick enough as on our first go it was 5mm at day 10.  My follicles were also around the 15mm mark which is fine. They do grow around 2/3mm per day ( I think that is what our Prof said).  
What actually happened was that I detected a surge (line nearly as dark as reference line on test) on the Monday, day 14, the surge on day 15 was equal to or darker than reference line and on day 16 was still very much visible, similar in strength to day 14 (confused yet?!).  I was really worried but knew the clinic would scan me first this time prior to treatment - they did this on day 16 (first day they could treat) and found a 9.2mm lining and the follicle had only just started to disintegrate which seemed to surprise them. Our Prof who did scan was pretty convinced I would ovulate around day 13,14 - just goes to show we are all different.  The clinic actually said they expected me to actually ovulate on that day - day 16 so treatment then was brill timing.  Had the lab been open we would have been treated on day 14 - which might have been a bit early? Who knows - the thing they did say was the sperm hang around for the egg but the egg won't hang around! Nice terminology but true. 

However - rambled a bit there - I have never had trigger injection so can't comment on that and can't answer your questions I am afraid - I am sure someone will.  I just wondered why you were having trigger injection if it looks like you will ovulate naturally? Or is it a timing thing? 
Best of luck whatever happens. 

Off to doctors in mo for Day 21 blood test to check I did ovulate - I hope so - no reason why not, I think it seems a more precautionary check in my case (don't want to assume anything though)
Tiny


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi p...

The lining should be between 6 and 10mm, from what I've read.  I don't think it matters so long as it's in between those measurements.  As Tiny said the follicles grow about 1mm a day, and you'll ovulate when they're around 20mm usually.  Are you using the OPK?  You should -- then (at my clinic) when you get the surge you take the shot and (again at my clinic) you go in 24 hours afterwards.  I think that the shot helps to mature the follicles in case that's a problem, and also it gives you a boost to sustain the endometrium throughout the follicular phase (second 14 days), so it's not just for timing reasons.

Good luck!  They sometimes had trouble finding my right ovary as it was down and towards the middle.  But it sounds like your left is doing just fine.

all best
Ange


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck Suzie - have blown you some bubbles as well.       
IVF totally freaks me out as well - I am not at all great with medical things anyway, never have been - had my first "sitting up" blood test today - have always laid down before - progress I suppose!

Thanks Ange, I have the pregnyl shot but after treatment - straight away - can't remember what this is supposed to do but that is all I have. 

Please be a good month this month.   
Tiny


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS SCOUSEMOUSE AND ANGE!!!!!

      

        

      

       

Scousemouse - I was going to comment on Thursday that you are probably pg - but I deleted it and thought you will think me MAD! All my mates on here become pg - I suggest you ladies tag along with me  

I am so happy for both of you!           

Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thank you very much Tiny and Ange for your kind replies and helpful replies. I will keep my fingers crossed that my lining AND follies grow enough by Wednesday. I am gonna go and much my way through a bag of brazil nuts and sit with my feet up and cuddle my hot water water and see if that does the trick! Only prob is..... i HATE brazils (just read they were good for lining though so i will try and disguide them in a yoghurt!

Thanks again, you are all the best on here! I dont know what id do without you all.

Good luck for tomorrow Tiny.


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Well its great to come back after a couple of days and see such brilliant news!!!!

Congrates to Scousemouse and to Ange!!!!      

its great to see good news from this 2ww hell!!!!

Well another day gone and have my reiki session tomorrow night.  Have to admit although i am trying to be pos... i don't think its worked... I think i am looking at another BFN, not feeling sorry for myself just realistic....  

Hello to those other teachers.... have to admit though school does make your 2ww go faster!!!  Just having to test on a school day is rubbish, then having to face the kids.. but this time for me its in the half term....

Anyway off for my healthy pasta salad.....

Roll on Friday.... 

Good luck to all you 2wwers !!!!      lots more BFP to come!!!!!

Nova


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nova - I will also test in half term - doubt I will be able to wait until Wed though, my official test day. So far feel nothing different but trying not to get too negative or too positive - nothing to say either way.  This 2ww seems so long but I know this week will fly by.  What makes you so negative? 
   here's some PMA. 
I currently feel quite neutral but tired and bit achey so ready for half term. 
Tiny


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Just popping on to say good luck Nova and Tiny and any other 2wwers.  Keeping everything crossed it's worked for you guys - knees are gettin sore from bein' on me prayer mat so much!!
            

T xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Not totally sure I am in the right place so sorry if not (perhaps someone can point me in the right direction. Anyway, I have been around this board a little bit but wanted to see if I can please join your thread. DH and I have been ttc for nearly four years as I don't ovulate properly. Did one round of IUI last Xmas which failed. Then got pregnant naturally the following month which ended in a blighted ovum. Since then have been messed around by clinics and the old witch herself who always turns up just when you don't want her to and holds out when you need her to arrive. That is the situation I'm in now (currently cycle day 62). I have done lots of tests which were all negative and then finally today went for a BETA blood test which came back at less than one so I know I am definitely not pregnant. However, there is still no sign of AF so tonight I am going to start taking norethisterone (think that is how you spell it) to try to bring my period on ready for next IUI cycle. Am having treatment at the Nuffield in Brentwood under Dr Haloob. Is anyone else there?


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies, i have my scan tomorrow Day 13 so will let you know how i get on. 

Spooks, feel free to call me Plibot from now on or anything else for that matter, i answer to many thing!

Good luck to everyone going thro trx, waiting for appoints and on the 2ww.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks!

Welcome Lilo~ Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do. The ladies are brill and I am sure you will find some comfort...
pleaseletitbeourturn (PLIBOT - instigated by spooks)~ All the best for your scan hun    
Spooks~ Well thought out!  
Hi Tripikata~  I miss you already!   You pop over anytime hun! As long as you bring me some cyber US Jelly Beans! Mmmmm
Scousemouse~  No more testing hun - you are preganant!!!   I don't suppose you will be going to a Liverpool match with me, now that you are pg?
Tiny21~ Fingers crossed hun    
Nova~ Here here... Roll on Friday    
Ange~ Hello 
suzie-wong ~ Sending you of positive vibes for Thursday hun!       
Matchbox~ Welcome hun! Fingers crossed for your 2ww    
caz nox~ Hi hun hope all goes to plan!    
Davis~ where forth art though? Hope you ok hun!   
To all the IUI chicks I have missed - sending you some extra special home-made cuddles!
   

Me me me me me... Got offered a new job today... Need to decide by tomorrow if I am going to take it!

Love, cuddles and wet kisses,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello again, there's lots of good news on here.  How great to read of those BFPs!  Congratulations all round.

Good luck to Kissy Bear too for the new job.  I've just started a new one and although its stressful when there's so much else going in with tx, it may be the best thing for heralding the new (including a new baby!) .  That's my hope anyway!  Anyway good luck with deciding about it.

I've finally got my letter from the clinic re my first appointment.  It reminded me of the less the 5% chance the consultant gave me for IUI    Oh well, maybe when my blood tests come through the odds might go up.  Who knows?  Are there many others on here with experience of IUI over 40 - I'm 42.

Do clinics normally give test results over the phone?  I'm with the LWC and had my hormone tests on 3rd Oct.  Also what is a good result on bloods?  I'm a bit underinformed on that one!

Anyway good luck to everyone and congrats again with the BFPs!

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Felix... My brain is going scatty with the decisions going through my head.... what if I were pg between 2 jobs... My DH says he is sure I wont be the first one - so stop worrying about it!!!
Its good to hear you have done the same thing and I should take the plunge!

My clinic never gives any results over the phone and therefore frustrates me to hell and gone! I know when asking this previously the girls have all received there results over the phone! 

Sending you loads of positive vibes regardless of you being 42! My friend is 41 and trying!
            

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

I have been showing some Aussie friends around London so have been away but obviously its been lucky as we have had 2 more BFPs (I just knew that BFNs loved me - see I go away for a couple of days and the BFPs show up   ).

    to Ange and Scousemouse!!

Kizzy bear - well done on the new job! I want to work but dont know how I could get time of for tx so have been putting it on hold. Its so hard to know what to do isnt it?

Lilo - So sorry to hear about your m/c, its a cruel cruel world. I wont say all that 'at least you know you can get pregnant' stuff, because I know from bitter experience that it is no consolation at all. But hopefully you will have a BFP very soon (I hear that hanging around Kizzybear is lucky   ). Like you I am waiting around for a/f to show up after getting a cyst from my last failed IUI. I havent ov yet so its gonna be a long wait I can tell!

PLIBOT - good luck with the scan. Hope that your lining and follies are all big and juicy. 

Nova - how you going? Is it half term now? I dont even know when it is! Maybe not feeling anything in the 2ww is a good thing as Scousemouse didnt in her diary? Good luck and sending lots of   your way

Suzy-wong - Hi hun, good luck for tomorrow. 3 follies is good, really hope its your turn this cycle.

Kizzymouse - I know that you pop on this board now and then so just to say I really hope you get your BFP hun   and


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Cant believe it - thought that I had lost that last post but fortunately I hadnt. It just posted when I wasnt ready  

Felix - try to ignore statistics and believe. Im 37 and feel the weight of a diminishing biological clock, its hard when you also have time working against you isnt it!

Carrie - cant be your cycle buddy as I havent ov yet so doubt a/f will show until 24th NOVEMBER!!! But good luck

Spooks, tiny, Ange - how you holding up girls? Good luck.

Well I rang clinic and left a message for them to call me back as I want to get then to increase my dose for my next tx as I only got one follie last time. I just dont see the point in paying for injectables and then getting one follie? They havent rung back yet so will see what they have to say, but last time they just brushed me off saying I was lucky I didnt overstimulate so they will stick with it. I am also going to make an appointment for IVF as I am well and truely sick of waiting around any longer so hopefully I can have IVF next year and carry on with the IUI in the wait time.

Ba
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls,

Davis - I hope the clinic phone you a.s.a.p. hoe you won't need that IVF appointment hun and IUI will do the trick for you!

KissyBear - Congratulations on your new job offer - did you decide to take it?  Whatever you decide I know it'll be the right decision for YOU.

Felix42 - good luck and don't worry about the odds, I was only given a 10% chance myself which went down when they found out about my high FSH levels and they even considered cancelling my IUI's and sending me straight for IVF instead and look what happened!  Good luck 

pleaseletitbeourturn - good luck for your scan today - hope evertything is progressing well!

Karen - How you and 3 Lo's doing?  Hope you are all ok!

lilo - so sorry to hear of you m/c   hope AF shows up soon for you so you can started with treatment - good luck!

Tripitaka - hope you are well hun!

Tiny21 - good luck for test day 

Nova - good luck for test day, I was convinced AF was on her way, symptoms mean nothing hun!

Ange15 - hoope you are well hun!

suzie-wong - good luck for tomorrow hun, hope basting goes ok and your 2ww flies by!

caz nox  - good luck for this cycle - hope its the one for you!

matchbox - hope your 2ww is not dragging, good luck for test day!

spooks - good luck for your cycle!

a big   to anyone I've missed!

me - have my first scan booked for 6th Nov (day after my DH's birthday), amm very scared it's all going to go wrong but am trying to have positive thoughts!!!!!

Good luck to everyone, wherever your cycle is up to          

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow

I only logged on on Sunday and there are so much to read through. Im a Social Worker so I know about stress on the job. Also do not think all the driving around in the car for my job helps any either as I cover a huge area!!!

*Caz Noc * My af due on 25th October and would love a buddy cos the waiting is driving me mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
We are unexplained so Im hoping maybe the wee soilders just needed that extra boost, But Im also trying to prepare myself for the worst. This week is really dragging by.

         to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for making me so welcome everyone. Is so nice to be talking with people who actually understand this crazy ****. I too have had the dilema about starting a new job. Don't really like the one 
I'm in and want to change but wonder about the stress of going somewhere new and also the whole 'what if I get pregnant in between jobs' thing.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Ba, Scousemouse - feeling like s*** at mo as have cold - head feels thick, all congested, yuk. Just hoping might get some positive news next week.  Not taking anything for cold as daren't take any medication but normally would be well dosed up now! Not really helping my mood during 2ww!
Have had some slight AF twinges but felt a bit different  - probably me wishing and hoping they are different! Who knows. Not sure when I will test, official day is Wed but doubt will get that far unless AF turns up before. 
Nonnie - it is horrible isn't it, hope things are positive for you. 

Good luck to everyone else. 
Tiny


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thought i would join the "job" debate... I applied for a new job in Sept at time was not sure if i should as its a big school and it was as head.  Thought what  if get preg... etc.. then thought you cant put your life on hold for TX. What will be will be.  Got job start in Jan, will i be going on maternity leave soon after starting fingers crossed the answer is yes......  So my advice for what it is worth, dont put things off in case, life too short if you get preg you will sort it out, we are able to handle the trauma of tx, of the dreaded 2ww.... so i say bring it on!!!!   

Ba- inset day on Friday so roll on tomorrow, after get my harvest assembly out of the way for the parents then bring it on!!!!!

Sco-mouse - cheers love!!!! fingers crossed....

Kissy - hope my rant about jobs helps...... 

Tiny - thanks for the message, its good to know that others feel "nothing" i started to chant spot spot spot... just so i knew implanation happened.... sad or what  Fingers, toes and anything else i can cross for us!!!!

Trip - are you still on cloud 9!!! how does us meer mortals look like from up there?     
hello to everyone else.... 

Nova
          
P.s i had my first reiki last night it was great really enjoyed it. Afterwards i did the angel cards ( a bit like tarot but will angels) the one i picked was Opal and it was all about children, and being a guardian angel for your children...... Taking it as a pos sign......


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Nova
You sound like me - having read about someone elses timing I kept hoping for some spotting over last couple of days but none - I kept thinking "just a little" as I thought it would be a really good sign - but not everyone does do they. I also speak to my stomach in the mornings and regularly - MAD or what!! No just desparate!
I am just hoping that my AF type cramps feeling a little different is good!
  
Tiny


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Boy have I started a good subject...You ladies have sure made me feel so much better about the new job! Its so hard to make the most simpliest decisions when going through tx! If I were not doing tx and I had to decide which job I would like - I would leave my current role tomorrow. On that basis, I have accepted the new job but will only resign on monday as my AF is due on Sunday... Although I have not had tx this month I fool myself every month that I might just be pg! 

To all the ladies on 2ww, basting and testing... Fingers and toes crossed!!!   

Scousemouse~ Great to hear you have a scan date!       
Davis~ Welcome back! Fingers crossed for appointment and hope clinic understand what you going through on the injectables.
Spooks~ Congrats on promotion!
Nova~ You rant was good enough for me to put a smile on my face! 
Tiny21 Hope you get better real soon!   
Lilo~ I have been in a job I hate for 2.5 years... ALthough I travel all over the world and meet some fantastic people I just can't do it any more. But tx allows us to fear the unknown on the basis of "if this happened..."   
Nonnie~ Driving on its own can be stressful and then still having to do a full days job! 
Felix~ Sorry I use to know about the bloods but I have forgotten.. Maybe some of the ladies will be able to answer you question on what the results could mean. Have you been given your results yet or are you awaiting you appointment?

To all the iui chicks... sending you loads of positive vibes!    
  ​
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your good wishes. I had my scan today (day 13) and worrying is not over yet! From one stress to another! Anyway, lining grown from 5mm to 7mm however still cannot locate my left ovary and right ovary i have one large follie (now 15mm) and the rest are only 10mm(so not great). I have to go back tomorrow again and they are hoping it will be 17mm by then but i doubt it. They normally like it to be minimum 18 mm but because the weekend is coming up, i think they want me to take trigger injection tomorrow night then basting saturday. (they are closed Sundays). Please pray for my follie to grow to 17 mm or more overnight.

Spooks, wots with the formal name eh? lol Good luck with the promotion.

Nova, i am copying you and am speaking to my follies, encouraging them to grow. I will let you know after my scan tomorrow if they listened to me!

Tiny, i hope your cold is better

Lilo Hi how are you?  

Nonnie, How are you Wishing you lots of  

Scousemouse, how are you getting on? 

Hello to everyone else that i have failed to mention. Will catch up with you all tomorrow. Take care


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi thanks all, cold not good at all!!

Spooks - haven't watched first episode yet, I get lost and sometimes DP has to explain to me, durghh.... but still good prog and cool!!!
Off to bed now
     
Tiny


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Sorry I was busy. I also applied for a new job, so I am a bit worried what should I say on my interview. Should I mention IUI or keep it quiet? My test date is 27th October. Tempted to test early but don't think it's a good idea. Will just try and relax. 
Thank you for welcome posts. 

Andi


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Andi

I wouldn't say anything, if you were trying naturally you wouldnt say anything would you. I thought the same thing, my interview was in the middle of my last "natural iui eg had the drugs not the basting" and me and DH talked about it and i thought no why should i give them a reason to discount me...  But its up to you, if you feel strongly about it then tell them, I didn't and I got my new job.  I start in Jan and hoping with all the choirs of angels that i get preg... then i can go on maternity leave a term later!!!!

Spooks congrates on your promotion!! ~ I know what you mean about the career girl bit, the teachers at my school think I have a baby phobia because i dont like holding peoples babies..... they think i am not interested in having my own... Only my two best mates there know couldn't face the sympathic faces if they knew....  And at least when i have to go back you will be laughing cos you are on holiday!!!! swings and roundabouts love.....


Nova

XXXXXX


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Nova! Don't think I will tell them, you're right, you wouldn't say anything if you were trying naturally. 
Well off to bed, watch bit of Prison Break.  
Girls, still catching up with some of your posts! Will keep you posted! 

Andi


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Nonnie...I am due around that day too - my last pill is for Tue and then wait for AF which is normally a day or two later! 
A social worker eh? I work with them all day long! I work for social services on the childrens side! 

I  have also been looking at other jobs - there are quite a few around, but for no more money but I do have it good here, they let me take off 6 weeks for my last AF and understand that I will be having more and more treatment. So, I think I will stay here for a bit longer. 

Good luck all you testers!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Im using this as a chant, if i say it enough  times it will come true. Don't feel any different, Basted a week today and was also kinda hoping for spotting...I think it should happen around now. Hubby thinks my boobs are bigger, but that may be down to wishful thinking and a lewd attempt to start something tee,hee.

Kiisbear- congrats on new job, Spooks well done on promotion.   People can make really wrong assumptions about us. If my sister in law (who has four)tells me one more time that all my brother has to do is look at her to get preggers ...I may swing for her  

Pleaseletitbeourt, You talk away to your follice, I did too. As long as they do not start talking back you'll be ok...............Hope they are big and strong      Best of luck for basting.

Caz Nox. i went to a hen party at a spa earlier this year and of the group of ten or so, there were four social workers and the girls who was doing the massage were able to pick us out by the rather large knots in our backs! I work with mental health in older people. Fit in quite well recenlty as the injections seem to have been giving me memory loss. Good luck lady.

and Good luck to everyone else

Tiny (hope cold is better) and Nova, I think we need a time machine to fast forward. I will never hold out till nest Thursday............. So I have another topic to discuss. Did anyone watch brothers and sisters?? If so we will have a poll on who is the best loooking male. Now obvioulsy Senator Mc Allister (Rob Lowe) will always be in my heart cos Ive had a crush forever but out of the brothers-- Young, cute soilder Justin, Middle gay rich solicitor Kevin  (my personal favourite) or the older but none the less good loking Tommy(Who owns a winery!!). 

Answers on a postcard please...(Can you tell how desperate I am, just go along with me)
Nonnie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all 

Nonnie
      Will join you in this one!  

I don't feel any different either really and had treatment last Wed, the only thing I felt is that AF type cramps felt a bit different and have had some unusal odd pains in stomach but probably imaginging things and are they good things anyway?  I haven't spotted and hoped I would but nothing - but not everyone does so... 

I don't know when to test either - official day Wed but honestly feel might try on Sunday though know this is early - don't know, don't want to tempt fate either - spotted this new symbol today   - maybe that is telling us all to hang on!! 

Cold not great but my planning afternoon from school (hence being able to message) but got to go back later for training which is a bit rubbish!

Don't watch brothers and sisters so can't comment on this one. 
Andi - I wouldn't mention this. I got a job earlier this year and didn't say anything and then had to have some of the first days away from school for treatment - my Head is very understanding so I have been lucky. 

Tiny


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well this is gonna be a me post because I have been a bad girl! You see I was fed up and feeling reckless yesterday and it the middle of cleaning my fridge I grabbed my left over gonal f pens and injected any left over.   I just thought what the hell its not much probably one days worth and as I havent ov yet it might actually help me to ov so I can move onto my next IUI cycle. But then last night I started spotting and it has continued today   Slapped wrists and all that. Let this be a lesson to anyone else - dont do it! 

My guess is that the spotting is a hormonal imbalance? Any other thoughts greatly received?? I am on CD16 so I might do a OPK to check its not that but cm doesnt support ov yet. 

On the bright side my clinic phoned me back and I told them to review my drugs which they are doing today, and they will give me luteral phase support next cycle to stop the 10dpo a/f next time. But best news they are giving me an appointment to discuss IVF with a cons on 8th November - 3 weeks time   Feel so relieved, as I have hated every second of my tx this year as every cycle has felt like a waste of time - and time I dont have!

Sorry for the me post - I am feeling weird lately. I will come back later and be more normal
Ba
x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Gotta comment Brothers&Sisters topic. Soldier Justin takes my vote. He's lovely! 
Tiny, Nova and Nonnie I am due to test next weekend so keeping my fingers crossed for all of us. Positive thinking girls< it will work. 27th Oct will be exactly two weeks after my IUI.                          

Andi


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Ah girls, i know it was a short time for me on here, but after alot of talking (actually 5 mins on the phone) we decided to sod it and go straight to IVF/ICSI. I start down regging today!!!! EEKKKKK

Wishing you all plenty of Xmas BFP's!!!! 

Carrie


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya everyone, How are you all? 

Caz, good luck with the ivf/icsi

Matchbox, good luck for 27th

Davis, how are you now? I have no advice on the spotting, sorry 

Nonnie, Tiny & Nova Good luck to you too  

 to everyone else

Well, this is a me bit! I had ANOTHER scan today (fourth scan this week) and i STILL only have one large follie and it is still 15mm (same as yesterday). I am really worried now. My lining has gone up to 10m. though which i am happy about but my follie has stayed the same. Today is cycle day 14 and i have to go back again tomorrow to see if it has got bigger. Do you think it is stuck at 15mm or do u think it will increase more considering tomorrow will be day 15. The thing is, my clinic is closed on Sunday so i would need to have had trigger injection tonight for saturday basting. Monday will be too late! I wish i had asked when i was there what they were planning. I am in a panic now as really want this cycle to go ahead. Any advice? 

 to us all.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

PLIBOT - oh dear dont know what to say but I understand when you are haven a minor freak out and you just want someone to speak to you inbetween googling your situation online so thought I'd be that person!

For what its worth my follie grew 6 or 7mm over 2 days so dont give up hope. Are you still injecting and did they say anything like to increase your dose? If it hasnt grown can you give yourself the trigger on Sunday for a basting Monday - working on the presumption that it will grow 1 or 2mm during the weekend? Otherwise I would get the OPKs out and start peeing on those and wait for a surge and if it happens on the weekend then trigger if not wait until the scan on Monday. 
Has that helped at all  

And yes I am sure that by self prescribing drugs in the middle of my cycle and old drugs at that I have brought on my spotting. Poo, poo and more poo. I am an idiot!
Ba
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

plibot - This time my follicle was 15mm on day 10 with 5.2mm lining. On day 16 it was starting to break up, lining was 9ish and I had my treatment. I didn't have a new measurement of the follicle though, I guess it was bigger but don't know for sure. They do grow quite a lot apparantly - don't know that this really helps but at least it is a comparison.  What size are they waiting for?


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well here goes had a nightmar day yesterday......   dh went 2 do his bit at 9 then we had to go and pick it up at 11 then dive to another hospital for me to have basting....... first we had puncher at dh hospital.... then when i got to my clinic for basting no one was there as person who normal does it was off so had to find someone to fax consalt who was in theater the hole time trying to keep sperm warm in bar ..... after a hour was told to go home for 2 hours and come back at 2 buy this time i had had it and was crying as this is my last iui ....... so came home and then went back at 2 for iui what a mess up so now on 2ww have found this cycle hard any way as i think you lose hope as you go on and the drugs don't help.......
davis-nice to have you back are you going to stick to iui or move to ivf if they say you can x
tiny- i know how you feel ive got ear ack and all congest up to like you cant take anything x
karen-got your personal but it would let me email back but your ok hun lots of hugs xxxxx
caz- good luck with ivf xxxxx
nonnie- i know what its like on my last 2 goes of iui ive hoped for same spoting but never had any xxx
  goodluck everyone else sorry if i missed anyone out xxxxx
                                suzie-wong xxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Suzywong - what an absolute mare!!! I hope that you complain in writing as it is totally unacceptable. We are paying for this treatment but because we are women we feel 'grateful' and dont complain. You would complain if you spent £1000 on a longe suite at got shoddy treatment. Im no different, I should complain about my last cycle. I would also be tempted to phone them today for a free second basting althought it doesnt sound like they could get their act together for that in time. Have lots a BMS now in a careless wanton way (helps for relaxation), write your letter to get it out of your system and then try very hard to get some PMA. 
I have just been talking to a woman on my clinic thread for IVf and she is the same age, at the same clinic and has had the same natural BFP m/c's as me and the clinic told her not to waste her time on IUI and go straight for IVf as they dont have any success with IUI. Im furious!! Why have they treated me so differently? Anyway I plan to do 1 more IUI hopefully before Xmas and then IVF in Jan/Feb next year. Of course it would be lovely if my next IUI was a BFP and I didnt have to worry about IVF but I want to reduce the time between cycles so am making sure I have everything in place now.

PLIBOT - any news? Hope your follie plays ball. Good luck  

Andi - I started watching Brothers and Sisters but it was on too late (what a wimp I know but I wake up at 6 am everyday). Still Im always up for a bit of male eye candy  

Nova - how you going? Entering the mental stage of the 2ww now arent you. Good luck and enjoy your break.

Tiny - all sounds very promissing for you. Good luck
In fact good luck to everyone
Ba
x


----------



## Ange15 (Feb 27, 2007)

Suzywong, sorry you had such a terrible time! You got there in the end so just try to hold out hope that it worked...

Hey guys, I'm hanging out on the Waiting for the 1st Scan board now but thought I'd pop in here and see how you're all doing. Also, did you see this report today: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article2689681.ece
We've all been in this situation so thought you would find it interesting.

I'm doing ok, can't believe it's only been a week since I got my BFP. Starting to get symptoms but after my last pg I'm very anxious. Believe it or not the 2ww is nothign compared to this -- it's torture! My scan isn't for another two weeks either so I'm just hoping and hoping it will all be ok.

Good luck to those of you on the wait; hope we get lots more good news soon.

xx Ange


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone ,

Just a quickie from me tonight as got terrible headache.Went for scan again (fourth this week) and my follice has grown from 15 mm to 16 mm but they want it to be 17 beore i take trigger. Told to go back tomorrow again for another scan and if 16mm i will take trigger injection tomorrow night and iui insemination on monday. I was worried Monday would be too late but they said i wont ovuate until follie mature and wont be mature unless 17mm or more so i am praying that my one and only follie will be 17 tomorrow.

How is everyone else?

Ange Good luck for your scan in 2 weeks time. The time will fly by. Enjoy it  

Suzywong, what a nightmare,i would be going nuts.    Good luck on your 2ww  

Davis, Nonnie, Nova & Tiny, How are you all?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Good luck with your treatment plibot. I hope it works out OK. 

Thought I had posted update on here but obviously missed this thread. Had slight blood this morning so feeling very negative and think AF is on way. It was red blood, nothing more yet but cramps, had serious   tonight as think it is all over this time again and was secretly feeling hopeful. Too early to test though. 
Feeling really really down and fed up at the moment. 

Suzywong - that sounds awful, I think I would complain, that is just not on at all.  

tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there and hope everyone is feeling happy at the start of the weekend.  I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down Tiny.  From others' posts, it sounds like a bit of bleeding can be good news too, so here's lots of     for you and everyone else who is waiting at the moment.

I went to the clinic today to get a smear and took the opportunity to get my FSH results - 11.1 apparently which the nurse told me was borderline.  I felt a bit low about that but I've got a follow up with the consultant on Wednesday and AF is due towards the end of next week so time will tell I guess.  I'm afraid I don't really know much about FSH levels so any info would be much appreciated!

My new boss was asking if I was ok too today.  I let drop I was off to the drs this am and I've mentioned another appointment (but nothing like the number I have had) so I guess he is concerned.  Given I'm single I can hardly mention fertility appointments.  Any ideas?

Well, best sign off there.  Hope you are having a chilled evening - wine free or not  

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey thanks Spooks, that's an excellent idea and will no doubt work a treat... I wouldn't want to be untruthful about it but like you say it is true.  I'll see if I can manage to do the bubble thing, though it might take a while to work it out. 

You're right, I probably shouldn't focus on my FSHs.  They might ruin my Positivity!! Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Spooks
I so hope you are right, now I feel guilty as I lifted some reasonably heavy stuff today after this morning as I was so convinced it was all over - I have been avoiding lifting when I can - still don't feel hopeful but will try and feel more positive, see what tomorrow brings - AF probably!

Night all and thanks for support. 
        to everyone


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Felix42,

I just wanted to let you know all is not lost hun - my last FSH level was 11.9 and I was devastated but my 2nd IUI worked.  

Good luck   

Scousemouse
xxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I can't believe what I am reading, how can people be so insensitive. Reminds me one of my so called friends always asking me awkward questions and making not very nice comments like, " what are you gonna do if you can't have kids? I bet you don't want to adopt because it's not your own. Or I hope you don't end up like my friend she went all depressed after failed treatments and lost everything, husband, friends, job..." Everytime I see that girl want to scream. She got 2 kids of course.
Spooks - I Like TeaBag(only joking). My favourite is Lincoln but I love Michael as well. My friend always says she will have Lincoln from Mon to Fri and then Michael over the weekend. 
I won't say anything about third season, all I am saying it's good!
Take care

Andi


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hello girls

Well I have just come back from a friends house who invited another woman over that I had never met. She walked in heavily pregnant (only 3 weeks left to EDD) and my heart leapt into my throat. I composed myself quickly and moved on. Was feeling really good about how I was handling it when she turned to me and said: 'is that your only child? Do you think you will have any more. Or are you one of those career women'. 

Now I handled it well and just said 'Id like more but we'll see' but honestly I really hate the implication that if you only have one child that something is wrong with you! I mean I had that when I had no children and went through the pain of IF treatment and IVF and still it continues. And besides what is so bad about a woman choosing to have a career? Comments like that make a mockery of the suffragette movement. We may as well be in the stone age!!

Felix - I take wheatgrass for my FSH levels. There is alot of information about it on the complimentary therapies board. Try this to start with: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81678.0
I drink a cocktail that you can buy from Holland & Barrett. It is premade in a 1 litre bottle and is a combination of wheatgrass and spiritulina. I have also bought wheatgrass powder but to be honest it is so terrible that I literally threw up in the kitchen sink after drinking it so definately try to get the cocktail drink.

Tiny - how are you? I hope that a/f has not arrived. I feel terrible that I might have sounded negative on your is it over post, hope you understand I was just telling you what happened to me last IUI cycle.

Andi - I have a terrible backlash from my closest friends and family after this last failed cycle. They are frustrated with me for trying for another child and thereby putting myself through the pain of BFNs. You see if you have IF issues and get a BFP then the general opinion is that you dont deserve anymore and that by trying you are somehow 'robbing' a childless couple of their chance. I know this doesnt make sense but I honestly believe that in some subconscious level that is what they feel. At my last basting I said to the cons 5 seconds after basting that I hoped it would be a BFP. She replied that I already had a child and he was lovely and she knew alot of women that would love to be in my shoes. Can you believe it I was still pulling my knickers up and she was basically telling me to stop being ungratefull! So yep now Ive had a rant I guess Im trying to say I know all about insensitive comments as well!

Spooks, Nova, Suzy-wong, scousemouse, PILBOT and everyone else and big hello. I would reply to all of you but Im starting to get a phobia about how much I rabbit on  My posts are always so long.  So I will go off and blow lots of bubbles instead!
Ba
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Ba
No, it was fine and AF does appear to have arrived - not full AF yet but think it is all over.  I wanted honest opinions so don't worry at all - I was pretty convinced - you just hang on to every hope though don't you?  
Well done you for keeping composure - I couldn't do that today - hence not really going out - eyes also look so puffy, look awful! I haven't yet been put in that kind of position and it depends on timing I think as to what I would say if asked that. If they asked today they would get   for sure!

Not having great day today, trying to sell stuff on ebay - get some money for Christmas, funding 2 DIUIs back to back has really not helped our £ at all.  Just trying to keep busy with boring stuff - it hurts to   so much doesn't it? 

  to everyone hanging in there. 
Tiny


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Davis I really understand what you said. It's not easy. I don't think nobody understands the way we feel until they face the same problem.   I always wanted a big family because I was an only child. 

Take care,  

Andi


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Sending   to Tiny, sorry u are feeling  

Sorry everyone but have had a terrible day....... cant stop   either.
Went for 5th scan of the week today and scan yesterday showed follie at 16mm and they wanted to check it was 17 mm today before i took trigger tonight for basting on Monday. Well, went for scan and Nurse couldnt even find a follie near 16 mm. The closest was 13mm. She said definately no follie at 16mm. Well, i lost the plot and            until she didnt know what the say. She told me to go back on Monday for another scan so i            some more. Mascara all over my face by this point. She said either i ovulated last night and egg gone or follie hiding behind bowel either way she couldnt see it so i have not to take trigger and have to go back Monday for another scan. Meantime, she has taken blood test to see if i did ovulate or not but that wot be back until Monday. Yesterday, the nurse told me that i would not ovulate yet as follie @ 16mm was not mature enough. I am so destraught as just wanted this to work and every step i take seems to be getting further and further away from my dream. i am going from   to  . Had to get DH to stop at baker on way home just now and have just had a big cream cake but it has not made me feel any better!

Sorry everyone for the me post, i feel so desperate.  

Wishing everyone else good luck


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, plibot, so sorry   - sounds like you are having an awful day as well.  Seems very strange - it can't have just vanished can it? I know they gradually disintegrate when big enough but not with no trace left - unless it was hiding, don't understand that at all.  Don't really know what else to say as I don't know enough and obviously the nurse didn't know either? I just hope that you do have some positive news on Monday, I really do. 
I might go and have a cuppa in a bit, haven't got a cake to have but sounded like a good idea. Might have a doze - I slept OK but woke early and with crying and all and my cold am really tired. Seems a waste of a lovely day but I look like sh** so don't really feel like going out!

Take care of yourself, there is nothing more you can do right now.  This whole thing makes me so   yet it isn't anyone's fault and until you get that BFP nothing makes it better - totally with you on how you feel. Just wondering if we will ever get our lives back without this  - I guess not, until that big day, then I don't mind giving my life over to that little being. 
Going to go now, don't want another   session and might if I keep going!
Take care
Love
Tiny


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Tiny, Sounds like a cuppa would be a good idea. I have been off fatty foods and tea/coffee but just had a big cream cake and now feel like having a cuppa too! Why not eh!
Take care of yourself, speak soon


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Spooks
Not great, pregnant sister just called, ignored call then had more   and had thought let's have a day with no   but not to be.  DP back late tomorrow - no doubt more   then!
It is so hard isn't it. 
We have started talking about Christmas in our family and I have never not looked forward to it but because of my sisters and our situation I am dreading it and honestly don't know what to do. Usually I love it and get really into it but their babies will be getting closer and though they won't both be there the whole family thing makes me so emotional not sure I can face it.  Similar to how you are feeling about your wedding anniversary I so know what you mean. Though we have moved on from thinking back to all those stupid situations mostly, sometimes they make me feel so bitter - I took the morning after pill once, spent years on pill all for no reason - had we known earlier - that is all we keep thinking.  All that talking about when shall we start a family - oh let's get our careers first etc. Seems to pointless now but can't change it.  
I want to try straight again but we move clinics this month and don't have our booking in appointment -  until Friday by which time my full AF will have started and might be too late so going to have to call tomorrow to see our options, if we then have to miss a month I know I will be gutted as not sure whether want treatment around Xmas - some drink would be good! 
It is so so so horrible.  I agree we sometimes do need "me posts" - it is therapeutic to get it out of your system isn't it. I think I might try and see our counsellor during half term as I am really struggling and she is very good but there isn't a magic wand is there? 
Take care of yourself
Hi to everyone else
Tiny


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Go and garden!!! I might go shopping with no money!! It is such a nice day. 
I even asked about ingredients in a cake last week just to be safe - pointless question! 
Yes, that does make it harder- re DH/DP, you have to grieve for that but do we ever have time because we want to get straight onto treatment -  and DP/DHs feel so guilty.  I always say you didn't do anything to cause this, you wouldn't feel guilty if you had cancer or something similarly awful and this was the result, not sure it helps but don't want him burdening guilt along with everything else we have to deal with. 
Good luck for November. 
Love
Tiny


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
davis-i know what you mean people say to me all the time only one whys that..... the school have even have said you can tell she your only 1 the other day i felt like says to the heard its not for not trying and I'm doing iui at the moment....... but thought i better not xx.
tiny-im so sorry hun.   i know what you mean about Christmas i love it normally but this year people in my family are regard too and i just dint know how I'm going to me able to cope and what worse lots of us are going away for a few days .....hope you went shopping xxxx
pleaseletitbe-i really hope its better news tmor xxx my follies were not growing then after a few days they grow like mad xxx 
spooks , karen ,- a big hi xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
well thanks to everyone for the kind words after my blasting was a nightmar ..... i don't fell like its worked and its only 3days since iui but after having dh sperm in bar trying to keep warm for 3 hours haven't got much hope and what makes it worse this is my last go of iui xxxxxx and cant afford ivf so don't know what well do xxxxxxxxxxxx
              belucky luv suzie-wong xxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI chicks...

Sending everyone on 2ww, basting and testing all the best, fingers crossed and positive vibes sent to you!

To all the unhappy faces, easier said than done, chin up and know you can do it!

Seeing that Christmas was mentioned... I would like to add the following... Remember to count your blessings at Christmas... Its not a time to look at yourself and count how little there are of you... Its a time for all the family and friends that mean so much to you. This is the opportunity once in a year to say thanks! We sometimes can wish so much for a baby that the family and friends around us can whizz by and sometimes its too late... 

As for me, I will probably turn down the job offer - its all been too much for me! I being feeling very lost! I hope I find myself soon... Too many tears from me recently...


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Arhh Christmas   I hate it! 
Sorry girls, I know that most people just love Christmas but for me its an episode in mental torture. As Im Australian I get to spend Christmas without seeing my family for another year and get so homesick, but to me Christmas is about children and I hate being reminded about that. 
My DS is really looking forward to Christmas this year so it may be different for the first time ever but the last couple of years I had just lost my babies through m/c and was actually seriously thinking about suicide. 
Before that I got to spend the day watching all DH cousins and their bumps and babies smiling blissfully and telling me how sorry they were for me (which also hurts somehow). This year we are going to France so that it feels like a holiday but I really want to be in Australia and cant because I didnt book a ticket in case I was pregnant and now we cant afford the flights due to tx. My life is constantly on hold in some way due to ttc.

Suzywong - my last basting the clinic made me wait for 1.5hours between sample and basting. It doesnt compare to your wait but when I asked about this delay at the clinic and on peer support I was told that if the sample was held at body temp then it wont make any difference and that the critical time is between sample delivery and washing. So you should be fine. Try not to think too many 'what if it doesnt work' its not easy, in fact almost impossible but they have proven that stress doesnt help BFPs in IF tx so its time for some pma. Its unbelievable that people feel the need to comment on the number of children you have isnt it? I have even been told by one MAN that we were 'cruel' letting our DS be an only child and in the next breath he said 'that we knew nothing until we had 2 children'. Unbelievable!! I mean look at what we had to go through for one child and the babies we have lost. Its a case of you know nothing if you get pregnant within a year! Good luck  

Tiny -   Sorry you are feeling bad, wish I could say that it gets better but all I can say is that some days are easier than others and its enought to keep trying. Its funny you should mention ebay, I spent all last night listing items for sale and we are going to do an all year car boot in the next couple of weekends. I have loads of baby stuff which I have put in storage but might try to sell, I dont know its too hard to sort through it so maybe it can stay? 

PLIBOT - oh dear, I hope that the scan goes well today. Maybe you just got an inexperienced nurse? Is there any chance that   could have got to the egg if you have ov? Its hard because you try to time BMS with basting as well. Try not to think of it all as wasted, each step now is about the ACU getting a measure of how to make it all work best for you so what feels like a step backwards now is actually improving things for next time. Good luck with the scan and let us know how you get on  

Spooks - if only we knew then what we know now! All those years of praying for a/f to arrive when I was at university and now look at me. I wanted to be a mother before I was 30 but now I find that my entire 30's has been about ttc in one way or another.

Well after my self medication it would appear that it worked and I got a +ve OPK surge and cm over the weekend. Only problem was my powers of seduction were all too much for DH and he missed the pot of gold (if you get me). I was gutted but had to pick my jaw off the ground and act like it didnt matter, I even said 'it doesnt have to be about babies every time' but truthfully thats not the way I felt - or him! Still it should mean that I can get another IUI cycle in this year, as long as my cyst has gone which I am sure it has. 

Ba
x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I've not been around for a while.  Was just trying to concentrate on my 2ww which has just come to a very early end.  Wasn't due to test until next Monday but started bleeding this morning.  I am on cyclogest pessaries too which last time did the trick for me and kept AF away until 19 dpo but not this time.  Have just phoned clinic and  they have told me to keep using the pessaries as am only spotting.  The nurse is going to speak to the Dr and see what he says but just don't know what to do next.  I feel a bit lost to be honest.  Have already decided no more treatment until next year.  DH's SA wasn't great for the last couple of cycles and his count has fallen a lot since the beginning of the year.  He is on steroids for some allergies that he has and only started them about April this year so thinking that this may be the reason why.

Have taken a day off work today, couldn't face sitting at my desk trying not to cry all day.

Hi and good luck to everyone.  Sorry for the me post, I will be back when I am feeling more sane!

Button xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Sorry Button - that happened to me on Friday - tested this morning, as my official test day is Wed, very clear Not Pregnant - just to rub it in! That is very early - could it not be implantation? I know we all hope that, the annoying thing for me is my full AF hasn't started yet, I usually spot for several days before.  "Enjoy" your day off - I know what you mean - I am just glad it is half term - get some me time and some catch up time. 

PLIBOT - good luck today, look foward to hearing results. 

Ba - so sorry you are feeling so down.  See my earlier post - I am dreading Xmas this year and normally love it. Just worked out as well that it looks like my next 2ww is likely to be just before, how S** is that. We are moving clinics - to our NHS clinic (still an hour away, but at least not 2!) and timing isn't going to allow an attempt this month. I am going to have to inject - now, that really will be a feat - I am only just managing with blood tests and things - having had a phobia all my life, now to do that myself, ummm. DP might have to, not looking forward to that at all.  Maybe a month off isn't such a bad thing - at least I can be me for a bit and try and get really positive and healthy (! ) - this clinic will use more drugs and time the DIUI more so sounds quite positive.  It is a Care clinic. 
Remember the OPK only tells you it will happen in next 36 hours ish - on my last cycle my initial visible surge was Monday but follicle was still around on the Wed for treatment.  Life does go on hold for this totally doesn't it - I sometimes wonder for how long will this by my life and we are still early really.  It is easy to say book things then cancel but it isn't that simple is it? Can you plan a trip back to Australia next year as something to look forward to? I suppose £ comes in then doesn't it.  I know our credit card has just taken serious hammering - both cars went wrong along side treatment. 

Kissy Bear - you are absolutely right about Christmas, will try and remind myself of that, wish right now I could feel like that I really really do, I will try!

Suzywong - I did shop - nothing exciting though. We haven't decided what to do about Christmas - I will be miserable if we stay away and miserable if we are all together - that is how I feel right now - 2ww will probably have just ended as well, looking at rough timing so that will really be hard if another BFN. Just actually not sure how I would cope with that.     for your IUI - no reason it will not work.  Don't expect to feel any different so early on, keep relaxed. 

  
Love to all
Tiny


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone      

Missed you guys over the weekend but was babysitting my niece who is 7 (going on 90 and her dog) so didn't get a chance to mail. Man, Im tired today and really feel like crying today.

Was going to respond to everyone individually but head is fried and I cannot concentrate. Had really sore boobs and was also (imaging) a blue vein over the weekend and kept making DH look at it. (Think it was a mirrage)But i cannot see it now today and have started to spot/bleed. How the hell are you supposed to know the difference. Didnt have pessaries or anything after basting-don't know if this makes a difference?? Have been having funny cramps on and off since basting so really cconfused.

Does anyone know technically what day I could give it a go or should I just wait? Due to test on Thursday but I think now it is all over. Im terrified of falling apart as this is only my first go at IUI. What will I not be like later on. Will just have to buck myself up.

Tiny how are you holding up?  Have you tested yet  
Susie and Plibot    fou you too 
Caz Nox you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is really brave. Good luck

Hello and                     to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Tiny

We must have been on at the same time cos I never read your last message until mine was posted. Don't think I will last until Thursday, Might try tomorrow. Think I know the result now anyway. Going out to do visits now and will go home early as fecked off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will catch up with you all tomorrow

Sending you lots of hugs Tiny

Nonnie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nonnie, it could still be positive, let's really hope - if it is only light spotting and that is not normal for you, for me it is normal which is what made me think, this is over again.  
Keeping everything crossed for you, I really am. 
It is so hard, at least work takes your mind off of it, a little at least. 
Tiny


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

hi everyone

Not posted for a couple of days, trying to forget this whole 2ww!!! well although i have been very pos this time and tried to do all the right things... i think i wont make it to Thursday test day.  Have been having af twinges all day and although have tried to ignore them i think this is it, all over for me.... Feeling very sorry for self and trying very hard not to start crying...  I know its not over till the fat lady sings, but feels so final... I am definatley having them "why is life so bloody unfair... and " I would be a great mom" feelings....  Sorry for the downer, but felt i had to share it with someone... Have told DH had twinges but dont want to make him totally give up hope....  

Sorry for no personals cant face it today.....

Nova


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

coming your way Nova.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow this is a really hard thread isnt it. Everyone undertandably down as IUI has such poor success rates and we are all having to face the 'what next' question and 'can we afford it'. Its hard but it will all be worth it one day.

 and   and   for you all. And here's my laughs:

men are like a pack of cards , you need a heart to love them, a diamond to marry them , a club to hit the fu*ker over the head with and a spade to bury the b*stard ....

Bloke says to his mate, I got a job at the bowling alley today. 
His mate says, what ten pin? 
Nah it's permament.

A doctor is sitting in his surgery preparing to write out a prescription for a patient. He reaches into the top pocket of his white coat and pulls out a rectal thermometer. ‘Damn!’ he swears. ‘That means some arseh*le must have my pen.’


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi spooks - thanks for your thoughts. I think I did enough   for everyone over the weekend!  Glad you got into your gardening, I got into my ebaying! and house tidying. Had couple of nice lay ins as well - half term! Need to do some planning tomorrow.  DP back tonight so that is good. 

Might get back, no, WILL get back to gym/tennis this week. 

Still not got full AF - confused - usually spot/some blood when wipe (SORRY TMI) then full period comes on, only for a few days - so far hasn't, test negative though.  If it doesn't come tomorrow might ring clinic to ask what they think.  Apart from pregnyl had no drugs this time - have been on baby aspirin though??

Have an early night spooks, take care of yourself.
Tiny
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Think I will test tomorrow again, unless AF arrives, feels like it might? If not will ring clinic see what they say, will definitely ask about it at our appointment on Friday. Weird but no hopes are being raised - I know it is negative, just want to understand why it is like this - as you say probably because of treatment. Messes you up ( in more ways than one!) 
I don't really mind what number my bubbles end in - like to see them going up.  Obviously 7 is the number but not really for me. 
Trying to decide if have energy to make contact with family - would like to call Mum but know will   and just don't know if have energy to try and have trivial conversation to avoid more  , not sure, will watch some Dragon's Den and see how I feel!
Tiny

PS: so you are happy to have any ending on your bubbles??


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks

Well what an interesting board it is tonight... There were so many sad faces on the replies tonight I had to go on Chat for inspiration before posting again to find Davis's joke and Spooks kind words and all your support - This site is just great!

Spooks~ You make me laugh... Its partly my fault about the bubbles... You see sometimes I don't have time to send a message so I send bubbles when you feeling down or being supportive etc etc etc... I just kept adding 10 to make them go to the next number ending in 7...   SO for you I had added 11... and will not stop on the 7  

Is there anybody else who would like there bubbles to end on 7

Davis~ This board is amazing... Tripitika in the US... You from Australia... I'm from South Africa... I know how it feels to be away from home... I wanted to fly out this week-end after SA won the world cup... My sister said the atmosphere was electric and everyone cheering in the streets and blowing there horns! Nothing better than family and friend! Count our blessings, name them one by one... so the song goes...

Tina~ SO sorry you are so sad! Its good to hear you will be back at tennis... similar to gardening where you can get lost in a good match or 2... Easier said than done! Hope it goes well with clinic    

Nova~              

Nonnie~             

Button~          

Suzie-wong             

Thinking of all our new IUI BFP chicks...


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi TINY..., Sorry for calling you Tina...

I have sent you some extra special bubbles... I stopped at 422 as 22 is very special number for my family and I wanted to send that number onto to you! I don't believe in luck however I do believe in hope... and so I send you mine...

Sending you lots of home-made cuddles and love and all my fingers and toes crossed for YOU!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Kissy
Were you sending the bubbles to me? Confused as it said Tina - but not aware of a Tina - BIG apols  if there is a Tina?? Confused - but doesn't take much! 

Thank you so much for your kind bubbles and luck - I will hold on to it.
Tiny


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Started spotting this morning. Gutted!


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hellooooooooooooooooo Everyone, Sorry been AWOL  

This board is so busy it takes me all my energy keeping up with everyone and im sorry ive not posted since Sat/Sunday. I thought IUI was meant to be less stressful than IVF/ICSi ? lol I have had 2 ICSI cycles and not been as stressed or had as many appointments as i have with this cycle of IUI. Anyway, i am praying that this is 'The One' and it will be worth it! Guess what, my one and only large follicle (after taking clomid & gonal f injections) went missing on saturday and as you will remember i was devastated and     all day/night. Got an emergency appointment on Sunday to check again and it was there! So took trigger HCG Monday morning 2am and going for my IUI basting   @ 5:30 tonight.      I am so nervous. I am now worried about the timing, the 2 hour car journey home and whether or not to rest competely afterwards for few days/full 2ww etc.    

How are you all doing? 

Where has all the good news gone? We need some happy news. We soooooooo deserve it ladies.

Tiny, have been thinking about you. How are you now? Have you managed to phone your Mum? By now your DH should be home, sending you lots of    

Spooks, You really are a gem and i thank you very much for your kind posts.   

Davis, your jokes made me laugh, that was a great idea. Everyone on here is so good for each other, you are all great.   

Nonnie & Nova, How are you both today? Sending you lots of    

Kissy bear, keep blowing the bubbles!  

Button, sending you a  

Suzie wong, how are you getting on with 2ww? Sending you lots of 

BIG   to anyone i have missed. Sending lots of     
Going to clean house now and get ready for this afternoon. Have you seen how    it is today. Gonna have to wear two pairs of socks and not gonna take them off even when i have my legs in stirrups! Nice thought to leave you with, i know! lol  

Take care everyone and if you cant be good, be careful!


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Matchbox, i am so sorry to read your news   

Have you done a test? 

Are you sure it is AF? If so, please take care of yourself. I am thinking about you.


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

p.s ive blown you some bubbles matchbox


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you hun, I had a little cry this morning, feel slightly better. I haven't done a test, I don't think I am pregnant. Just gonna wait for full flow and call a clinic to schedule the next IUI. I just gotta stay positive. My hubby was also sad this morning when I've told him. Broke my heart.  
Told few friends, I am just sick of getting "so sorry" messages. I want it to be "congratulations and so happy for you". Well not this month.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
So sorry matchbox - wait till you test though you never know.    
PLIBOT - so pleased it was still there, seemed strange that it disappeared - good luck tonight.   I kept my socks on last time too (though I don't have stirrups!)!! 
Hi to everyone else, will post a bit longer one later! Must do stuff!
Tiny


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Ha, ha - I have to laugh at the socks comment! I always worry when my feet are in stirups that they might smell and they are near the nurses face. Funny thing to worry about considering what they are usually doing, especially at the start of the cycle   Glad to see I am not the only   round here  

OK so now I am really bad at remembering who likes what lucky number for bubbles so I will appologise in advance for changing any lucky bubble numbers. I always try to end mine bubbles in a 0 and I dont care in the least what number mine are, I am more concerned about black cats running in front of me, broken mirrors and single magpies!

Tiny - are you sure its a BFN? Did you have 7dpo bloods - sorry my memory is so bad. When I started spotting early it was well and truely over by the next day. Good luck, lets hope its a late implantation.

Matchbox - so sorry hun. Its hard when you watch your DH face as well isnt it. But like they say 'it aint over till the fat lady sings' Good luck.

Spooks - well men make women jokes and blond jokes so its revenge   By way I did get some on the weekend but your right I sometimes wish that I could just get a tap of DH   for my use as and when I need it   but I think that I may be getting just a bit too carried away thinking that! Me obsessive - never  

PLIBOT - go girl, well done. As far as the rest on the 2ww goes well I read an article that suggested that women who take time off after IUI are less likely to get a BFP. They said it might be because they were more likely to be stressed about the result. But I still took to bed after mine! Good luck for tonight  

Kissybear - well done for getting a mention of the rugby in   I have to admit I did have a little rugby tipple this weekend - well its my month off tx so it was more than a tipple! Its hard being  away from friends and family but your right I should still count my blessings.

Nova - hope your well

Big hugs to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello friends

Sorry about the wobbler yesterday, It sounds strange but I just didnt expect to see blood so soon and got a bit of a shock. I was very good after that spent the full day at work. I think due to the nature of my work it makes me feel a bit guilty for feeling sorry for myself. Anyhooooo I was very bold and did a test this morning as woke up with my usual AF pains although it hasnt come on fully yet. It was a BFN (no surprise there then). So Ive pulled myself together and will test again on Thursday just to be sure to be sure but already thinking of next trip to clinic.

I've actually been thinking that we should lobby chemists/governemnt for a buy three preganancy tests get the fourth one free system. I went through a mad spree of buying tests when I was on Clomid and should have shares by this stage...........

*Nova, Matchbox Button and Tiny * hope you are keeping the heads up. I would say it aint over till its over but it would sound hypocritical seeing as Im in the same boat. It is hard telling the men. I hate watching his wee face which is why this thread is so important to me as Im trying to be upbeat for him so need someone to cry to. The support is amazing and it really does make a difference, so Im sending you all bubbles and        

*Davis* thanks for the jokes. Really liked the card one. 

*Susie * Hope you passing the 2ww ok   

*Plibot. * Good luck this evening. I took that day off work and wish now I had taken the second day of as well as still felt a bit tight/crampy. Definately keep your socks on and the brighter and longer the better...Will keep everything crossed for you. We need some good news and it would be lovely for you considering the case of the mysteriously disappearing follicle.....   

*Kissybear and Spooks * I dont care how many bubble I get the more the merrier. 
If I missed anyone sorri and this id for you 

Nonnie


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Evening everyone,

well its the end of my     tomorrow I am dying to test now tonight but DH has said NO!!!! 

Please please please send me lots of      for a       as this will be our last try as cash has run out and AF has not turned up yet so I am really keeping those fingers crossed!!!

Keep your all crossed too!!
Emma xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd 
              
candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd 
            
candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd 
           
candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd candykidd 
       ​
[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the pos comments!! today is a good day, feeling much more pos today. AF still not turned up, so fingers, toes and everything else i can cross!!

Have been on pant watch and have to say its mad what educated, professional women will do!!! But i thank God everytime XXX

Good luck to you Candykidd!!!! Me Thursday!!!

Nova


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the support! it means a lot!

wish me luck for the morning test!!

Emma xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova
              
Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova
            
Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova
           
Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova Nova
       ​
[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

^r    eiki^ 

to both of you


----------



## lisa lundregan (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiya, ive only just become part of the iui gang but just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck. We are going for our second scan tomorrow and hope to have the treatment shortly, and cant imagine what its like during the 2ww and in your situation. Im hoping i cope ok when its my turn.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

GOOD LUCK CANDYKIDD!    

Amanda x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

*Candykid and Nova* Go girls Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                             

             

           

Wishing you every luck
Nonnie


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

OK I couldn't wait so I tested. It's a faint line, but it's there and it showed under a minute. My AF is due this Saturday. I am so scared now. Still feel slightly sick, less spotting and very bloated. Period cramps are gone.  

Andi


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Matchbox
That is brill news       that it continues, sounds good though. Everybody else that seems to get faint line goes on to be BFP!!
Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Andi.  Sounds like good news!  

I got the go ahead for IUI when my next period starts in a couple of days or so.  I feel very excited!  I thought I was going to have to abandon it as my GP's blood results are still not in.  My consultant said that we could go ahead but obviously if there's any bad news from bloods   then I'd have to stop.

Can't wait to start though.  I'm really trying for some PMA.

Wishing everyone lots of luck and baby happiness!
Felix xx


----------



## disco1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Just posted on main IUI board doh when I should have been in here.  

I had my second IUI/SO last Friday with only one good follicle after hyperstim last month when I had ten!

Today is day 18/19 and I have felt sick since about midday and have period type pains.  Nothing major but enough to feel uncomfortable.  Also had stabbing pains in lower abdomen but these have stopped now.  Is this normal and could this lead to a BFP?  My head tells me no chance.  Also my mood has really swung today from feeling ok to tears at the drop of a hat.  Due another dose of Pregnal today could it just be the effects from the last lot have worn off?

Big hugs to you all 

Disco1


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello again Spooks. Hope you're doing ok. 

I'm not intending to take anyone with me to any of the treatment. I know it would be nice and a friend did offer to come along but that's the same friend that said how unromantic it all was! Maybe not ideal. Keeping positive - I think I'll save the being accompanied til the birth. 

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Spooks. That is very much appreciated! I'll certainly keep you posted and be very grateful for all your thoughts and support. 

Felix xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I tested again this morning, I guess it's positive. Line is a bit darker this time. Just gonna try to relax and wait. Really hope stays with us this time. I am gonna test again tomorrow and call the clinic. Fingers crossed   
 everyone. Keep checking the forum for any news! 

Andi


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Well i tested this morning and it was a bfn!!  So that's the end of my IUI journey... waiting for an appointment to see my consultant probably wont be till December to see what we want to do and what treatment to do...

So thanks for all the good wishes, but I will be leaving the site for a bit to get myself together and to think about the future.

So good luck to all and I hope your dreams come true!!

Nova


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

So sorry Nova!   

Andi


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Nova

, was really hoping you would get your bfp this month!

Best of luck whichever way you decide to go next.

Louj x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks!!!

 Nova  Nova  Nova  Nova  Nova  Nova  
Nova~ Firstly I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you. But just remember... never say never! Well you know where I am so if you ever just feel like rainting you can always PM me... I hope your appointment in December is sooner than expected and I pray that your dreams will come true... Sending you cyber love, cuddles and kisses!

Spooks~ Hun I didn't write in funny graphics - how ever if it was funny - laugh   I'm loosing it here   I had a natural cycle this month, 2 days late but the third day made up for the witch came back with revenge! 

Matchbox~ Congratulations! What fantastic news hun... You should get your hands spanked for testing early 
         

Felix~ Fantastic news about starting IUI without all your blood results... Sending you loads of positive vibes...
   

Disco~ Sending you loads of love hun! Great news about your Follie...        

Hello Tiny~ Sending you loads of love and bubbles too! How did it go?    

Davis~ where are you... missed you today. Howzit going?     

To all the other IUI chicks I have missed, sending you love too and catch up soon!

  
Lots of love, cuddles and wet kisses,
Kissy Bear


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

169  Spooks


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nova 

Just a quick one - Hi everyone else DP and I having some serious relationship probs so things a bit hard at mo, not honestly quite sure where it might end up, been brewing for a while, been awful couple of days. 
Might not be on for a bit, will keep my eye on things though. 
We are still going for our appointment tomorrow hoping that might bring us a bit closer again, here's hoping anyway. 

Tiny
  To everyone


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Tiny sorry you have some relationship problems. It's not easy for any relationship, it's a huge emotional stress. I am sure everything will be OK.  
Let us know about your appointment.  

Take care

Andi


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

I didnt come on yesterday as I want to try and relax at some stage, but it didnt work. I was having strange ov pains so I used a OPK and although the second line wasnt as strong as the control it was pretty strong. What is that all about I had a +ve OPK 6 days ago. Surely it hasnt taken 6 days from surge to ov? You cant ov twice in a month so could it be a) my cyst or b) problems from my self medication Any advice would be greatly appreciated. At this rate a/f will never show, so I wont get another IUI in this year!

Disco - I had pains from basting that lasted through my whole 2ww, it turned out to be a cyst. Not saying that is what you have but.....

Felix - my DH doesnt come with me to any appointments, even on basting day he is gone after he leaves a sample. I dont find it much of a problem and you should be fine.

Matchbox - thats just brilliant news!! Congratulations!!! Now good things come in 3's girls so 2 more BFPs are due on this thread!!

Tiny - my DH and I have had some pretty rough times through our decade of ttc. Just last night we were discussing 'resentment' that he feels towards me for the difficulties we face ttc. There is alot of subconscious blame, resentment at the difficulties it imposses on your life, a feeling that 'nothing good' will come of your union. All of these are perfectly natural emotions and are often fuelled by strong doses of hormones and over emotional states. All I can say is be kind to each other. Try to keep some perspective and dont rush conversations because they can quickly become arguements. And also that you are not alone, for every girl on here talking about how lucky they are to have their DH/DP there is one who just wants to swing him up over the rafters by his balls  

Nova - so, so sorry it didnt work for you. Please try not to fear IVF it isnt that bad, very similar to IUI but with much, much more chance of a BFP. I hope to start IVF in Jan/Feb so who knows maybe we will be cycles buddies.

Kissybear  - Im here, just quiet. Waiting as ever for a/f. I seem to do that more than anyone else on this board dont I? Whilst you can all go straight into the next cycle I have to sit around watching my remaining crap fertility fly out the window with my age!! Opps, I must remember its not about me!!   How are you?  

Ba
x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

*Matchbox *    

Girls you know how I had pulled myself together again after BFN well.....
I got up at 5.30 this morning to go to clinic for first scan for 2nd IUI cycle. (This was after having a horrendous few days of AF cramps, worse than usual). Only to discover there is a cyst and the doc reccomended not to go ahead. I didnt hear much after that cos I was edging towards the door so that I wouldnt start blubbering in front of him as Im sared he will think Im emotionally unstable to be doing this. (Im aware I am but he doesnt have to know that ).

On top of that if the  does not become before the end of Nov it wil be a no go next time again cos the clinic does not do IUI in December...Which also means that Af due in Dec will fall into that category and basically Im out of luck  until early next year when I though Id be either A) Preggars or B) onto IVF. And sure you just know it will be late on purpose.

Needless to say Im gutted and bawled  the two hour journey home--that was after I had taken the wrong turn and got lost because I could not see where I was going which only made me cry more. My DH's sister (who is a wonderfully supportive friend to me) is ready to pop any day now and for the first time in my life I am really dreading the visits to see the newborn.

My head is busting and I was going to slink back home to bed but thought Id come and speak to peole who will understand  
Q. Did anyone else have cysts and do they go away on their own?
Q. Out of curiousity does anyone else blubber in the clinic?
Anyway, enough of me, I will be keeping an eye on you all

*Tiny * - sorry to hear things are not too good. It does create wild emotional stress. I havent told hubby latest news yet cos like that we have been fighting but worse that that Im afraid he will actually be relieved that he has some time off. Take care of yourself honey 
*Nova * -    and thinking of you on your new journey
*Davis Kissy bear and Spooks  * - Thinking of ye too, always giving sound advice and waiting away quietly yourselves. Big up to ye girls, ye make me laugh
*Plibot* and *Button* Were are ye and how are ye doing?
*Disco, Bari and Felix *  and 

Have a weding tomorrow, think I deserve a few glasses of wine
Nonnie


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

There,

First time posting on this site,

I am now away to start my third attempt of IUI on Saturday, AF arrived on Thursday much to my dissapointment.

This is my last IUI before a further wait for IVF treatment.

Hopefully third time lucky.

Is anyone else on their 3rd attempt?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped on to say hello iui girls   for bfn's and   to bfp's!!!

I unfortunatley got a BFN on my first IVF last week - am ok though - starting again next AF.
Have to get lucky sometime I reckon??!         

good luck to you all


----------



## Nikkinoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Nonnie

I had a cyst after my first IUI and felt exactly the same.  I didn't cry in the clinic either but I cried all the way home.  Mine was quite a large cyst and went away by itself in the end but they were going to drain it.

I'm now on to my 3rd IUI and will test next Thursday if I get that far, AF usually turns up the day before! If it doesn't work I'll have to have a cervical dilatation as they had trouble getting the catheter up as I have a kink in my uterus - so I'm keeping my fingers crossed cos I don't like the sound of that!

Anyway, hope the cyst goes by itself, I'm sure it will. Try and keep your chin up and look forward to next month.

Love Nikki


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello everyone, well I'm now officially on my 1st IUI, having done my first injection tonight    I was pretty nervous but it's not painful is it?

I'm sorry to hear that you and DP are having some problems.  This is a very stressful time though and emotions can't help but going all over the place and it must be difficult to be both in the same 'place' at the same time.   I hope things get better for you both.

I'm sorry Nonnie that you've had a bad time of it.  I had a cyst on my first scan - 4th October and after a treatment of the pill for the last few weeks, the scan today showed it had gone.  It seems that they do come and go.  I'm sure yours will too.  Have a nice chilled time at the wedding (and a few glasses!).

Hi to Maizie and Kizzymouse, I'm sure you'll love this board. Everyone is very welcoming and it certainly helps when you have this roller coaster to go through.  

Spooks, hope you have a fantastic break.  Great idea to get away from it all.  Have fun!!

Wishing everyone else a very good weekend,

Felix xx

PS on the IUI diaries, what day are you meant to start recording?


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Everyone,

Sorry i have been AWOL!!  

I had my insemination on Tuesday night and have been resting (mainly in bed!) ever since until today. Gosh, the 2ww is dragging like anything. Got to keep my fingers crossed for 7th November (official test date). I dont know if resting helps at all but i feel like im giving myself more of a chance if i take it easy so easy it is! Good excuse to watch lots of daytime and night time tv trash!

Anyway, i couldnt wait any longer as been thinking about you all and wondering what news i was missing on here and feel bad im not on so here i am, im back  

Hello to all the newbies, i will catch up with you all soon. 

Spooks, hope you have a great holiday  

Kizymouse & Nova, so sorry about your bfn, i am thinking about you both   

Nonnie,   hope ur enjoying ur wedding today. Sory, cant help re cysts but can sympathise with the crying thing! I am an expert. Last week when i went for a routine scan to measure size of follies the Nurse said my only large one had GONE. I said it cant, she said it has so i blubbed, then sobbed then looked in mirror whilst legs still n stirrups etc and saw my mascara running all down my face and my eyes and lips swollen like you could not imagine! Nurse didnt know what  to say and kept apologising which made me worse. I sobbed for the 2 hour car journey home too and  had to get DH to buy me cream cakes! It is normal for clinics to see us cry , dont worry, they know it is a very emotional time for us.  

Matchbox, wooooo hooooooooo you did it, Congrats on your BFP .  

Tiny, How are you, i know you are prob not wanting to chat on here but i want you to know im thinking about you. You were so helpful to me (and everyone else on here) when i needed someone to answer my questions and want you to know that i am here if you want to send a PM. I know how to reply to PM's but how do you send them in first place?

To everyone else i have missed,   Got to go for now, gonna watch X factor and will try and get back later. 

Take care everyone and goodluck to us all.


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Went for my third IUI today only to find out that I have two cysts on either side, so they aren't letting me go ahead with the treatment this cycle.

Means that I will have to wait for a further month, can anyone advise me on cysts, they said that its quite normal and they will go away on their own.


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Quick update because I don't feel too good! Last few days I had terrible burning period cramps (no blood). So we went to walk in centre yesterday and looks I have water infection so they gave me some antibiotics. Today I am slightly better but I am still scared of miscarriage.  
My test is still faint positive. I am 2 days late. When is meant to be really dark? So scared. 

Andi


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Andi, I hope you're feeling better today.   I think water infections can be quite common in early pregnancy.  I can't give you any advice on the faintness or otherwise of your test result but just wanted to say I was thinking of you.  Give yourself lots of tlc and try to stay positive.  I've sure you and little bean will be fine.  

Felix xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Matchbox, im thinking about you, how are you today?   Keep   and everything will be fine, maybe you could call clinic tomorrow if you are still worried? Let us know how you get on, wishing you lots of


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!
I think I am better today. That burning pain is gone so antibiotics do help. I started having brown discharge and period cramps. I am so stressed out that I decided I won't think I am pregnant anymore until the first scan. Just can't focus on anything else. Will see if it's meant to be. 

Maizie so sorry you can't go ahead with the treatment.  

Pleaseletitbeourturn how's 2WW? Nothing wrong with resting and trash TV. I was the same.  

Tiny, Nova, Nonnie, Kizymouse hope you're OK.  

Spooks have a great holiday!

Felix 42 how's the injections going?  

Kas have you started your IUI?

Sorry if I missed anyone! Second half of Liverpool-Arsenal just kicked off! Come on Liverpool! 

Take care

Andi


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, haven't been on here for a few days so here goes.......
marchbox - Fabe news hun you give us all hope try and rest if you can and hope you feel better lots of rest,,,,,,,,
nova - I'm so so sorry hun..... I'm on my 3 iui so know how hard it is try and me nice to yourself and give yourself time.......
tiny - i know were your coming from me and dh have been having words over the weekend think the pressure gets to much.......
maizie -sorry they wouldn't let you go ahead with the 3 iui but try and enjoy the rest .., because ive found this cycle the hards .....
kizzymouse - sorry ivf didn't work hun you most be a very strong person to do it again so soon   
princesska - goodluck with iui ...... lovely dog xxxxxx
spooks - hope you have a nice break ........
pleaseletitbeour - goodluck hun on your 2ww xxx

    karen- how are you hun ........
  davis-your jokes marked me smile god i need that at the moment xxxxxx
well I'm so so day ten of the 2ww and finding it hard ... got af pains which i don't like and also tearfull xxxxx its even worse knowing this my last go of iui  and just feel this is are last hope ...... the next few days are going to be hard ........
                              belucky suzie-wong xxxxxxxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

hi ladies

hope you don't mind me jumping in

i was on this thread a lot during first and second iui, and have followed a lot of your journeys and spoke to some of you.
I wasn't very hopefull for third but i have  just got a  .  just wanted to say never give up on your dream iui can and does work.

wishing you all


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone, back from weekend away, trying to catch up with all the news. 

Brill news Teddy Girl, congrats!!  What symptoms did you have Did it feel different - we have go no. 3 at end of Nov, all being well. 
Good luck Kas. 
Sorry Maizie that you are missing this time - maybe it was meant to be? That probably doesn't help does it?! 
Felix - we have had 2 DIUIs but next time (we are with another clinic) will have to do injections - dreading it - let me know it is, don't think I will be able to DP might have to. 

Thanks Suzie (hold on in there), Andi (I am sure it will be fine, keep positive, take care of yourself, definitely call your clinic to ask them about your symptoms), Plibot (keep resting up if you can - can't do any harm can it, got to be good, keeping everything crossed - these 2ww are awful aren't they), Felix, Spooks, Nonnie, Ba - for your kind words (DP does feel horrendously guilty as he is azoospermic and that is really really hard). We have been to see family, including 1 of my pregnant sisters this weekend - originally we were going to tell them that things were not good between us but on Friday I managed to get DP to talk and things are looking better - not out of the woods but are on speaking terms and getting on better, he is making more of an effort, really hoping we can work through this, we shall see, feeling much better about it now though - thanks for your support.  Seeing my sister was really really hard - loads of   - will update on that in more detail at later point - we are having tea soon and very hungry!! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, thanks again, it really really helps. Feeling quite   about next cycle as it will be very different - new donor, new protocol (not looking forward to injecting myself!)
Will post a bit more later or tomorrow,  
Tiny


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Teddy Girl      


Good luck to all those on 2ww, waiting for scans / basting            

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## TEDDY GIRL (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks scousemouse and tiny it slowly starting to sink in now its unreal.

tiny i honestly didn't think it would work,the day of the iui they had trouble with catheter. i had no symptoms at all until day nine when started with light stomach cramps. then day ten noticed boobs looked veiney. day twelve had a bit of spotting and thought it was all over. i waited and no AF turned up i even waited a day past official test day, was so nervous doing test. hope its third time lucky for you too.


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

I am so gutted. I started bleeding, will probably be all over later in a day. Tested again and it's got a fainter line. Called the clinic  so she said I gotta wait because they can't do much. It's too early to see anything on a scan. It's probably chemical pregnancy. My and hubby's heart is broken. Got nothing to say for now. Just wanna disappear, heartbroken!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

matchbox


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Matchbox~       So sorry hunny 

Just thought i'd appologise for being awol lately..... Had sa results back and looks like were not gonna get to give iui a go as low count and 98% abnormalitys   So it's ICSI for us or no baby at all...ICSI it is then!!   Since finding out we've been to a private clinic and have an appointment again on the 5th nov to arrange our first ICSI   All systems go!!

Sam xxx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Matchbox,    so sorry to read your update. I am thinking about you and your DH.

Take care of yourselves


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Matchbox -   my heart goes out to you it really does. My m/c nearly killed me (physically and emotionally) so I fully understand your pain. If you need to talk just pm me. There is nothing fair about it at all, so so sorry  
Ba
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Matchbox     so so sorry, thinking of you. 
Tiny


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi matchbox -I'm so sorry hun ive had m/s myself so know what your going though my heart goes out to you and dh lots of Hun's       and love if you want to tex me your welcome 
                          suzie-wong xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello Girls may i join ur thread i am about to start injecting tommorrow for iui i have had it 3x before but it all failed but  i am in a different hospaital so hopefully this will work i have to inject twice a day as before i had to only inject once starnge aint it, i hope you dont mind sharing this journey with you.
Im really sorry for all dissapointments a  to u all , look forward to speaking to u all hugs ema xxxx aka ebonie


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Matchbox, so sorry thinking of you.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Matchbox, I'm so sorry to read your news.    
Thinking of you. Take care of yourselves.

Tiny21, the injections really aren't painful at all so don't worry.  I don't seem to have had any side effects either so far (fingers crossed).  

Congrats Teddy Girl on your BFP.  Wonderful news!

Kas, I know what you mean about wanting to be super healthy while stimming.  It does concentrate the mind.  I'm drinking lots of water, milk and have given up coffee (staggeringly as I love my morning coffee).

I've got my scan on Wednesday morning so not long now.  I can't wait to find out how the follies are doing...  

Wishing everyone else a happy evening and lots of luck and love, Felix xx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

It was a chemical pregnancy. Will try and get myself together, maybe get a dog (not sure if my 2 cats gonna like it)  and probably start second IUI soon, maybe January. Still gutted but what can I do?

Speak soon!

Andi


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Girls

Had a great day at wedding and was a bit bold and had more than a few glasses of wine!!! Have got off my butt again and am getting prepared for next time. Have started walking again and finally booked a block of reflexology sessions.( Rocky never had this much preparation!!! )

*Matchbox * sorry to hear your news honey . Thinking of you.

*Spooks and Plibot*. I love you two. Your tales of crying at the clinic had me in stitches and cheered me up greatly. I think I wil roar the place down at the end of the month if this cyst has not gone. Spooks- have a great holiday, you deserve it. Pilbot -Lie up and take it easy. Have everything crossed for you.

*Mazie* I completely sympathesise with the cyst as I have one at the minute and couldnt start 2nd IUI. We need a new symbol for DIE CYST DIE!!! 

*TeddyGirl *  . Its great to hear some good news!!!!!

*Tiny. * Good to hear you are back. Waiting on my sister in law to pop at the minute so know how you feel with babies everywhere. I know this may sound ridiclous but you and DP should try and go out on a few old fashioned dates. Kinda the way you used to - maybe for dinner, cinema whatever. I found that it helps to relax things a bit.

*Felix and Nikki. * Thanks for sympathy and good luck to ye girls 

Hello and Good luck to everyone on injections, basting and 2ww.       to you all

Nonnie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Matchbox, good to see you back and looking to the future.  A dog sounds a great idea and January will be a great new start I'm sure.  

Nonnie, how are you doing now?  I love the Rocky impression!

I had a mixed day.  Went in to the GPs for the third time to try and pick up results - still no go.  They gave me a silly bit of paper which just said Results : Final on it so I said no I need a written confirmation that all is ok. The receptionist wrote a note to my GP to say I needed this and my GP called and left a msg on my ansaphone mid morning saying the results hadn't come through yet (I'd been told 3 times by the receptionists that all was ok!!) and could I call again torwards the end of this week or beginning of next. Well that's too late  so I went to the clinic and asked to get them done there - more expense! Oh well...  The good news though was that I took a minute to ask for my FSH levels from last week and it was 5.5!!!  I was overjoyed but then thinking about it again - the previous time I had the previous month I had them taken (and they were 11.1) it was Day 3 of my Cycle and last week it was Day 1.  So does anyone know, is a Day 1 reading still a valid reading?

It's my scan tomorrow morning so that should be interesting   

Wishing everyone well with all this waiting & fretting !!! 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks... so much has happened with all you since I last logged on and I have seemed to have missed everything... Sending everyone love, cuddles and sloppy kisses!

Matchbox~ I am so sorry to hear about your sad news. I can't think what its like to have a BFP and then to be told differently... I hope that one day soon you will be blessed hun!    

Welcome to all the NEWBIES!    Hope you enjoy this site as much as I do! Its by life line and all the girls here are fantastic!!!  

Teddy Girl~ Congratulations on your BFP!!! You must be over the moon!  

Felix~ The GP's can cause so many delays its not fair! I was lucky my doc had everything sorted before I went to the clinic... of which they did comment how effecient she was! Fingers crossed they get themselves sorted very quickly! Hope your scan goes well hun and will be thinking of you!     I loveeeee coffee tooooooo.

Nonnie~   Sending you loads of cuddles and sorry to hear about cysts... Not very informed about them - sorry. The wine would have sounded good (bad experience on Sunday with wine...) walking and reflexology sound good and very relaxing  

Ebonie~ Lots of positive vibes with injections! The chicks here say they not too bad  - so wishing u all the best hun!    

Kezzymouse~     I am so sorry your IVF cycle didn't work hun! Glad to hear you starting next tx soon adn will have my fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed all goes to plan!    

Lots of love, kisses and cuddles sent to Samonthemoon, Pleaseletitbeourturn, Davis, Suziewong, Ebione, Princesskas, Maizie (Hope those cysts go away soon!) Spooks (hope you have a lovely time on holiday!)

Hello Scousemouse          Thanks for all the lovely fresh bubbles! You are so naughty but I love it!    

Me me me me me... AF arrived on Wednesday last week...  Went to dinner on Saturday evening and decided we will have another go at tx on the next cycle... so will start mid November and test 18th December - that if clinic agrees... 

Got terrible pi??ed on Sunday whilst on the phone for 2 hours with my sister in Johannesburg. A bottle and a half later (I honestly didn't realise how much I was drinking because I was talking too much...) I put the world to right and then put the phone down, stood up and thought oh my goodness I am going to be sick! Drunk as a skunk I was! DH says he has never seen me in such a state - I am mortified. I crawled up stairs to find my dog peeing on the carpet because of the fire works - dh caught me with the sheets from our bed and rubbing the floor trying to clean it up... I only remembered all of this because he reminded me the next day! I told him he was so lucky it wasn't him because he would have been in so much trouble...   

Note to oneself: In future my place should be next to the pc supporting the IUI chicks and not drinking!  

Kissy sings to the IUI chicks: "All we need is a little patience"

Love to all,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you both Nonnie and Kissy bear for the die cysyt die comment  , made me laugh.

Not heard anything about cysts but still looking into it will see what I can find out. 

Hopefully everything will be ok for the third IUI and the last 

Then its onto the IVF. 

So fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi girls!

Thank you for all the messages. Spoke to the clinic and because it was a chemical pregnancy there is a chance I can start my 2nd IUI straight away, so going for a base scan on Friday. Still hurting, I wish I never tested early. But to be positive I guess IUI works. Let's hope next time we are a bit more lucky!  
Kas- I had acupuncture last year for six months, 2x a week. I was on Clomid. It did help me relax. I am not a patient person so after awhile I got bored and stopped going. But you should try, why not? 
Maizie- good luck with your 3rd IUI. 
Kissy Bear- I think I will do the same thing tonight, already got some wine my friend got me from Portugal. Bring it on! 
Felix- hope your scan goes well. 
Nonnie- let me know how reflexology goes. I never tried that. Might book few sessions!
Everyone else  
I gotta say this forum helped me a lot. You girls are the best! 

Andi


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooo IUI Chicks!

Matchbox~     I am so glad you are able to move onto your next cycle hun! Hope Friday goes well with the base scan and will keep everything crossed for you!    

Maizie~ We need to teach those cysts a lesson so they will never come back!     Hope you feel better real soon!    

PrincessKas~ Sending you much needed home-made cuddles for all those tears...   From the other ladies experiences on this site - they have all enjoyed and sworn by acupuncture... I have being meaning to go but have not found one in my area - probably because I haven't looked however I think I am going to make an effort and join you in your experience... Hope you appointment goes well hun - because you only deserve the best! Dry those tears hun as sometimes we need some special ME time! ENJOY and RELAX!     Nothing is too late before that egg drops so if that means you can relax during IUI then great!!! You have the most beautiful furbaby!!! My furbaby Kez (dog) is so jealous as she was the cutiest dog on this site for so long...  

Felix~ How did the scan go    

Nonnie~ How is the work-out coming along...  
 Davis  Scousemouse  Tripikita  Samonthemoon  Pleaseletitbeourturn  Davis  Suziewong  Ebione  Kezzymouse  Maizie  Spooks - still on holiday  Tiny 21  Teddy Girl  Wicanlady~ hope you ok hun - I've been thinking of you! 
If I missed anybody its because you have not written for so long - so put pen to paper s/b finger to keyboard and start typing away!   

Me me me me me: Went to the docs today as a few of you know I have been very sick (nearly 3 months) and working too hard and 2 deaths in the family and my furbaby Kez is dying of cancer and I am finding life very difficult etc - Don't want to bore you too much -  however I am so tired and can't seem to step up my game... Doc says she wants blood tests of everything... think I might have had glandular (sp?) fever... SO blood tests for tomorrow and a weeks time I will know... Was sitting at my desk yesterday and nearly had a black out while sitting - its just not me! Thats what made me go to my regular doctor - luckily I managed to get an appointment with her this time! I am glad something is now being looked at since it started in July!

So I am off to look up contact numbers for a acupuncture or reflexology specialist to help me cope!

On a personal note I am hoping to visit USA early next year... We want to drive from Canada (Toronto) to Florida (Miami). If anybody has some recommendations on places to visit along the golden coast (east coast) I would appreciate you comments and travel advise! If you could PM me I would appreciate it! Thanks in advance!

TO ALL THE IUI CHICKS    
   

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, good to hear you should be able to start another cycle very soon Matchbox.  That's really good news!  Good luck with the scan  

So sorry to hear about your blackout and everything else Kissy Bear.   It's good that you are finally getting it looked into.  As if tx and waiting for tx isn't enough!

I got my scan this morning and there's one follie 18 I think she said and another littler one possibly.  I'm to carry on stimming and then back in for a scan on Friday and maybe even IUI on Saturday     

I think the stimming is finally getting to me.  A silly thing at work - I'm sitting by myself in a new organisation and everyone was gathered round saying goodbye to someone who was leaving - and I felt all left out and got quite tearful  - unnoticeably though I think.  Anyway, I decided it was time to treat myself a bit so I got some nice new body lotions to wipe over the plasters   and a couple of new skirts (though maybe that's tempting fate!).

Anyway, wishing everyone a lovely eve.  Isn't the Halloween theme brilliant!

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Felix, glad to hear the scan went well hun and that Saturday is looking pretty positive!!!    

Tx can be so difficult when nobody knows a thing or the emotions you are going through!!!    
Glad you treated yourself   

       

Lots of love and baby dust blown your way for Saturday!!!    
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

hi guys well after 2 canceled attempts am finally about to start IUI number 2 start injections today and am back for scan on Monday so fingers crossed.  Get in touch if your timing is similar to me!  speak soon x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Can you tell me girls how do u keep up wioth what everyone is saying i find it hard to answer everyone is there a easy way lol well im doing ok so far with my injections they are hurting alittle bit more but i was in arush yesterday when i did one.
Kissy bear lol what a state to be in i hope ur hubby changed the bed sheets lol your poor doggy must have been terrified bless him .
next time i come on here ill start writing down what have happened to u lot so then i can reply to you alll good luck hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Rarah~ Hope all goes well with the injections   and fingers crossed for the scan on Monday!    

Ebonie~ It seems so quite on the board lately! I hope my drinking and falling over has not scared everyone off! I sure hope not! Fingers crossed with the injections hun! When is your next scan?    

Sending everyone lots of love and cuddles, and baby dust of course!

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi kissy bear my next scan is monday arghhhhh i hope they are working lol and growing form strength to strength lol how are u kissy bear ?


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

good luck to everyone with scans coming up    my hormones have been up the wall recently and I have been like a crazed mad women  .....so irritable!  Finally feel a bit back to normal now thank god!  Hay has anyone heard about IVM?  I know its a new thing but heard it was cheaper and with less hormones? anyway good thoughts to everyone and fingers crossed for next week x


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

everyone with scans! I had a base scan today and everything looks fine after chemical pregnancy so I was surprised when they said I can go ahead with injections. They asked me do I need to talk with someone about what happened and I said no, I have a support from Fertility Friends. She laughed! 

Andi


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well tested yesterday and its moor bad news for me its neg .... again so thats my last go of iui over ...... we are gutted I'm all over the place     on min and so    the next think we got to face up to the facts I'm never going to have a another baby ,,,,,, alright I'm lucky ive got a girl who's ten .... but it breaks my heart that she going to me a only child which we so don't want ....... we never get any luck .... everyone else in my family sail though life      sorry to go on  i will miss you girls on here     but well check how you are all doing ..... the best of luck to everyone ..........
kissybear - sorry your so tired think we put are self's though so much without thinking are body's cant take it ....... USA sounds good me and dh have said about going ......
  matchbox - glad you mite be able to start iui soon but may be a rest would do you good take it form sameone who knows cycles back to back are hard ....
felix - hope scan goes well xxxxxx
     rarah - goodluck with iui yes ive heard of ivm sounds good to me .... but think its every early days ........ xxxxxxxx
princesskas - hope your scan goes well today hun xxxxxxxx
davis- were are you hope you are ok hope af on its way the best of luck .....  to you and dh and your little boy .........
 karen - Hope you are ok hun and your 3 little ones the very best of luck big hugs     xxxxxxx
          to any one else ive missed the best of luck and i really hope iui works for YOU ALL ..............
                   BLESS YOU ALL NEVER GIVE UP ON YOUR DREAMS XXXXXXXXXXXXX
                             SUZIE-WONG  -X-


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone

*Susie * Sorry to hear your news, You know we are all thinking of you. Take care   

Well I am so impressed to have started a trend with the DIE CYST DIE!  or DCD!! as we like to call it. (Thank you for the abbrevation KAS).

Although Im not on treatment this month I missed you all. The contact and support is great so i dedcided Ito try and support the rest of ye and make you laugh. Kissy bear this one is especially for you..........

The real story about the wedding.......It wasnt me who went a bit  it was my hubby who does not actually really drink very much or often. He is usually away with the faries after a few pints. But he decided to go on the Double V and RB (Vodka and Red Bull) at the wedding. Now its not like him and I wouldnt want ye to get the wrong impression.........but him and another fella decided it would be wild funny to throw the BRONZE DEER that was out in the smoking area over the balconey into the bushes. Needless to say there was also some weird dance moves thrown on the floor and a lot of chatting to people he does not really know. He was subsequently manhandled off to bed and spent the next day chatting down the porcelin telephone bowl...

On the positive side, he is mortified  and as there is a football do coming up has promised me a new dress, a night in the hotel and if I do have one two many all I have to say is "Now, dear" - Get it hehe   

*Matchbox *good luck with this cycle. How dare that nurse laugh. You want me to sort her out 

*Kas* glad you are enjoying acupunture. I thought about it but came to the conclusion I have had enough poking with needles(Might also be a scaredy cat). Was trying to book reflexolgy but girl i wanted cannot take me until next Sat. Might see if I can get someone else.

*Felix * Hope all goes well on Sat. Will be thinking of you.   

*Ebonie and Rarah* Good luck to ye girls with Scans And Injections. Honestly we are not hormonal, hormonal people wouldnt look as well as us.... 

* Kissybear.* Take care of yourself honey and let us know how you get on with gp. Was in US this September. Was in Las Vegas, San francisco and Los Angles. Loved it but think you are on other coast.What is PM??. Sending you loads of  and 

*Plibot. * Where are you Wishing you well 

Best of Luck to Everyone. Hope you had ggood holiday Spooks. Catch up with ye all next week
Nonnie


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Just a quick message from me as im shattered and going for a wee lie down. Just want to say   

Im on Day 10 of 2ww and im getting soooo nervous now. One minute i am thinking   and the next i am  . Testing on Wednesday 7th.     

suzie Wong sending you a big  

Nonnie Good to hear from you  

Matchbox glad to hear your scan went well  

Princesskas How did you get on?

Everyone else    Will catch up with you later on tonight.

Speak soon, take care


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Silly question do you have to inject different sides everyday.... i have one blocked tube so feel like i want to keep injecting into good side but maybe I am being a wombat and it makes no difference!  Comments appreciated even if they are to call me a wombat!  Also don't want to get to big too quickly either?


----------



## kristal1 (Nov 2, 2007)

rarah said:


> Silly question do you have to inject different sides everyday.... i have one blocked tube so feel like i want to keep injecting into good side but maybe I am being a wombat and it makes no difference! Comments appreciated even if they are to call me a wombat! Also don't want to get to big too quickly either?


NO I DONT THINK THATS STUPID AT ALL I INJECT ON MY GOOD SIDE JUST FOUND OUT THISMORNING THAT MY IUI DIDNT WORK SO HAD THE DAY OFF WORK AND STUFFED MY FACE WITH CHOC !


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that but glad to hear you are using the same coping mechanisms as me: CHOCOLATE! Its 100% reliable and effective.  If you are not feeling better, send someone out to get you more! Thinking of you xxx  love rarah


----------



## kristal1 (Nov 2, 2007)

kristal1 said:


> rarah said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question do you have to inject different sides everyday.... i have one blocked tube so feel like i want to keep injecting into good side but maybe I am being a wombat and it makes no difference! Comments appreciated even if they are to call me a wombat! Also don't want to get to big too quickly either?
> ...


I HAVE JUST FOUND THIS SITE I THINK ITS BRILL BUT I HAVE NO CLUE WHAT IM DOING YET I KEEP GETTING LOST IM NOT THE BEST AT COMPUTERS TO START WITH ! I HOPE YOUR IUI WORKS FOR YOU WILL BE WISHING HARD FOR YA !


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Dont stress I am useless too and I cant even make the little faces come up but you are right it is a good sight and a good support!!!  I must admit I flit in and out depending on whats going on and how busy I am but have a few days holidays now and have just started jabs again so am trying to be really positive about everything.  I tend to throw myself into work to take my mind off things and then get all stressed about work and at the moment i just think i need to get my priorities straight and remember what is important!!!!  God sorry am having a bit of a rant!  all you need!  Just to make you feel better i am about to stuff my face with chocolate too.  Re site I am completely clueless too although this thread we are on seems what the doctor ordered so i will be popping in and out of here regularly.  Yes I have my fingers crossed but even my doctor did seem super positive and said if we have to stop this treatment we should have a chat about IVF! Yeiks!  Next plan: rob a bank!  Anyway I think it might have more chance of working as it does not matter that my tubes are not good but we will see.....  are you going to have another go next month?


----------



## kristal1 (Nov 2, 2007)

rarah said:


> Dont stress I am useless too and I cant even make the little faces come up but you are right it is a good sight and a good support!!! I must admit I flit in and out depending on whats going on and how busy I am but have a few days holidays now and have just started jabs again so am trying to be really positive about everything. I tend to throw myself into work to take my mind off things and then get all stressed about work and at the moment i just think i need to get my priorities straight and remember what is important!!!! God sorry am having a bit of a rant! all you need! Just to make you feel better i am about to stuff my face with chocolate too. Re site I am completely clueless too although this thread we are on seems what the doctor ordered so i will be popping in and out of here regularly. Yes I have my fingers crossed but even my doctor did seem super positive and said if we have to stop this treatment we should have a chat about IVF! Yeiks! Next plan: rob a bank! Anyway I think it might have more chance of working as it does not matter that my tubes are not good but we will see..... are you going to have another go next month?


yes we will give it another shot before ivf and i know what u mean about robbing a bank its so much money but worth it if it works keep positive i have my fingers crossed for you !


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls how are you all ? well im on Day four of injecting and omg i cant sleep at nights thats all i have in my head is babys and twins  im not normally like this but i just cant stop thinking about it so muh so i cant sleep and i love my sleep normally omg i hope i go back to normal soon well if u can call me normal lol yes there will be three of us having a scan on monday i am very nervous i hoep my little follies have been growing.... any tips girls on how to make them grow lol speak soon good luck girls...... And im really sorry for the ones u have had bad news big hugs to you all       Hugs ema xxxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, apologies this isn't a proper message but my laptops decided to overheat  

I went for the scan today and I'm not yet ready, so more injections and no IUI over the weekend. Oh well, more time to drink lots of water, pop my vits and generally look after those follies. 

I finally got my hiv, rubella etc tests through via the clinic (still no sign from GP!) & thank goodness all is well. 

Will catch up properly tomorrow once my laptop has cooled (I hope). 

Have a lovely, relaxed evening everyone. 

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi there, my laptop seems to be ok again so here I am to say hello properly.

*Plibot*wishing you well for your testing on Wednesday   What are you doing to distract yourself?

*Nonnie*that's great of you to stop by and say hello while you're  that cyst! Sounds like a very eventful wedding 

*Kas*, *Rarah*, and *Ebonie*looks like we will all be basting at around the same time next week! I'm now on Day 9 and have been given some tablets to plump my lining in readiness. ....& then we can 'enjoy' the 2WW together   

*Suzie*so sorry to hear your news.  

*Kristal*pleased that you have found this site. It is great and very supportive. So sorry that the IUI didn't work this time.  I'm sure it will happen again for you soon.  

Wishing everyone a great weekend. Looks like a nice sunny one!

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooo IUI Chicks   

*Suzie-wong~*    *My heart is broken for you hun! What ever your future may bring I pray you have happiness and everlasting love from the lives around you! *   

Felix~ Just a small delay... good opportunity to de-stress, relax and and take loads of healthy food and maybe a good refreshing walk in the park.... Hope you have a wonderful week-end hun! Glad tests have come back all well! All fingers crossed for basting on Monday!   

Ebonie - Ema~  All fingers and toes crossed for scan on Monday! Try and relax and find something to destract you before going to sleep. Its so important to be completely relaxed and destressed hun! (Easier said than done!) I will have to try and find the link for what to eat to try and grow follies... think its on the clomid thread... I will have a look and send you a link.

Kristal1 & Rarah~ Welcome to the IUI thread with these fantastic chicks! When repling to a post you will find faces on the top of the typing box... Add a face with the mouse pointer and you will see it will add the words into the typing box i.e. "heart". Once posted this will then add the picture of an heart to your post. Hope this helps...
MMMMMMMMMMM Chocolate MMMMMMMMMMMMM

Kristal1~ Hope the injections on your good side work a treat!   

Rarah~ This site was made for  Ranting too  Good times and for the bad times... We will be hear! You get it out hun!   

PrincessKas~ I have made an appointment for Acupunture and the guy says he specialises in Infertility! I really hope this helps me to relax! You said your appointment went well, was it worth it and when will you be going back? How was your diagnoses correlate with the western world? Glad to hear about your 2 follies...   
We will keep knocking down thoses cysts for you! (die-cysts-die)  Hope you have a wonderful week-end away hun!

Nonnie-Inventor of DCD  ~ Oh Nonnie... You sure did make me laugh    I feel for your DH - chatting on the big white telephone    You go girl... that new dress sounds like it will be priceless... Have you anything in mind?  PM = Personal message... If you select the scroll icon at the end of each perons profile on the the left hand side you can send them a personal message... By the way, can I assume you will be having BMS although you not doing tx?

Maizie~ DCD  How are you doing and when do you hope to start your next cycle?   

Pleaseletitbeourturn PLIBOT~ Keep your chin up hun! I have my fingers crossed for your test on Wednesday!   

Spooks~ Hope you holiday was FAB!   

Matchbox~ Glad to hear you can have injections this cycle    Keeping everything crossed hun!

 Scousemouse~ All the best for your baby scan on Tuesday hun!    

 Tripitika~ All the best for your baby scan on Monday hun!    

Me me me me me 
Training this week for a county match in 2 weeks time... Played for an hour and a half yesterday and can't walk today as my bum is so sore!  I will have to be focused  which is easier said than done! Booked an appointment for Acupuncture at £45  first go on the 13th Nov and £30 there after...
Blood tests should get back end of next week - I am hoping it will show something as I feel something is wrong! Maybe I am just getting older! 
DH offered me a glass of wine last night and I just couldn't even think of smelling that foul stuff  Nonnie, I think your DH might have the same thing with Red Bull 

Love to you all and anybody that I missed in the last week! Fingers toes, arms and legs crossed just for YOU!
  
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

By the way IUI Chicks I sent you all some bubbles....

*I LOVE BUBBLES ME.....*


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Time for a new home! 

This way ----------------------------->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116301.0

This thread will now be locked.

A x


----------

